#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-19
<Phlosten> allo all
<poningru> hello
* meatballhat waves to jenda 
<jenda> aloha :)
<jenda> so... /me tries to get himself organised
<jenda> first of all - how much time do you have to spare? ):
<jenda> *:)
<meatballhat> I've got a whole 45 mins  :P
<jenda> great ;)
<meatballhat> not a ton .... but .....
<jenda> Second... how far is the site from technical completeness?
<meatballhat> I'd say it's 80% there code-wise
<meatballhat> I need to follow up code with CSS
<jenda> OK, and I need to get content ready.
<jenda> Correct? :)
<meatballhat> so we're probably looking at 9 more hours of work
<meatballhat> yup  :D
<jenda> ugh
<jenda> :)
<jenda> (feels good to be back at work!!!)
<meatballhat> same here  .... phew ....
<jenda> What's blocking progress on the code side of the project?
<meatballhat> Martin's workload  :(
<jenda> ok
<jenda> And before he does that, we can't move on?
<jenda> So...
<meatballhat> not necessarily ... I'll gladly join you in aggregating/organizing
<jenda> You kidnap his dog and I demand ransom?
<jenda> ok
<jenda> :)
<meatballhat> ha!
<jenda> ok, great :)
* jenda checks list
<jenda> "Document current DIY Material projects on the site..."
<meatballhat> plus there are some LoCo Team members I can likely recruit for collection of (you name it)
<jenda> Shouldn't be too difficult - there are the things I have, juliux' shirts, and the rest we can add as it appears (there's Nik Butler and his shirts...)
<jenda> that'd be marvelous!
<jenda> meatballhat: where will the part where we convince the visitor they should create and sell swag be?
<meatballhat> yes indeed ... and many of them are fairly active on the Forum ... perhaps a new post as a call to arms is in order?
<jenda> that would be awesome ;)
<meatballhat> the sales pitch, eh?  ...hm.....
<meatballhat> I think that it's appropriate to have a bit more text on the cover page
<meatballhat> plus *everyone* wants the old "quad" layout back
<jenda> Besides that, there's gathering/sorting the stuff we now have in the repo and linking to all the stuff on the DIYMarketing wikipage...
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> actually, I liked the quad too :)
<jenda> ok, more text on the cover page, /me notes
<meatballhat> yup  :)   quad it is
<jenda> ROFL!!!
<jenda> I said, I'd not...
<jenda> *note
<jenda> I took paper and a pen...
<meatballhat> I'll fiddle with the layout and throw some "lorem ipsum" text in for a preview  ;-)
<jenda> and a made the the = teh typo!!!
<meatballhat> ha!!!  taht's so funy!!
<meatballhat> egad
<jenda> hehe
* meatballhat dashes for more coffee
* meatballhat returns ... dash successful
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> about the text on the coverpage...
<jenda> where?
<jenda> beneath the quad?
<jenda> Starting with 'what is DIY' or something?
<meatballhat> that's what I want to fiddle with .... yeah, that's what I'm thinkin .... and the quad can definitely be smaller
<meatballhat> look at the size of the icons on ubuntu.com these days ...
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> yep
<meatballhat> I'm folding on the CSS-based tooltips, too ... it's waaaay too heavy on the CPU
<meatballhat> javascript it is
<jenda> ok
<meatballhat> sigh
<jenda> ok, I'll work on the cover text first thing...
<meatballhat> wonderful ... that's where I'll devote my energy, too
<jenda> second thing, I'll scrounge up what I can about the shippables, and then work a bit on teh downloadables
<meatballhat> we still collecting all info on the wiki?
<jenda> it's a good place for it, I think :)
<meatballhat> me too
* meatballhat pulls down current copy of site .....   waits ..... waits ..... ;-)
<jenda> hmm? :)
* jenda is thinking of the text
<jenda> So far, I'm revolving around something like...
<meatballhat> shoot
* meatballhat runs to wake sleepy wife ....
<jenda> "Welcome to Ubuntu's one stop DIY marketing hub! We aim to offer you and your LoCo Team everything you need to get out there and spread. In the downloads section, you should find all the printable and digital marketing material the community has to offer..."
<jenda> alrighty ;)
<meatballhat> back now  ;-)
<meatballhat> I'm on board with ye .... but perhaps ,"...to get out there and spread the word about your favorite Linux distribution."  ....?
<meatballhat> "get out there and spread." has a suggestive twinge to it .... or I just have a dirty mind
<meatballhat> :P
<jenda> bah, I had to go troll hunting for a few secs, sorry
<jenda> hahah
<jenda> :)
<meatballhat> success?   heads on pikes?
<jenda> nope
<jenda> success - laid it off on someone else ;)
<meatballhat> ha!!  .... like a true son of a diplomat ..
<jenda> hahahaha :)
<jenda> Any particular ideas what the front page text should be saying besides a general welcome and description of the content?
<jenda> ...and invitation to join the effort ;)
<meatballhat> what are your thoughts on subtly emulating the new Ubuntu.com feel?
<jenda> it would be great
<jenda> if it could be done ;)
<meatballhat> sure ... it can be done ... is it wanted?
<meatballhat> ;-)
<jenda> I think so :)
<meatballhat> will do
<jenda> But withotu giving up the DIY look and feel we have :)
<jenda> oh, about that - I'd like one change in the counter thing at the top
<jenda> :)
<meatballhat> I'm thinkin.... almost all the ubuntu.com looks, but keep the stripey background, banner, counter, sidebar ...  :P
<meatballhat> shoot!  :)
<jenda> I'd like the number itself to appear to be on a seperate small rectangle of taped 'paper' :)
<meatballhat> can do
<meatballhat> noted
<jenda> O)
<jenda> oops
<jenda> looks like Leila from futurama, that smiley...
<meatballhat> oh no!! you're a blind clown!
<meatballhat> heehee
<jenda> 11:22 < meatballhat> I'm thinkin.... almost all the ubuntu.com looks, but keep the stripey background, banner, counter, sidebar ... 
<jenda> what does that leave of the ubuntu.com looks?
<jenda> :-D
<jenda> bah - I trust your decisions in this matter ;)
<jenda> ...and if I don't like it, I'll have you redo it from scratch...
<meatballhat> heehee ... the layout shapes ... spacing ... font ...   :)
* jenda runs
<meatballhat> no worries....   my Ubuntu persona lives to please jenda  ;-)
<jenda> hahah :)
<jenda> sweet
<jenda> I should get more people like that ;)
<meatballhat> my husband persona lives to please my wife, Sarah ....   it's a model that works for me ;-)
<jenda> :)
<meatballhat> oh yes.... of emulating ubuntu.com...
<jenda> hey, you think we could have the site creds use a more handwritten font?
<meatballhat> the relative scaling of the page width vs. fixed ... your opinion?
<meatballhat> done  ;-)
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> Not sure.
<jenda> In fact, clueless would be a better word ;)
<meatballhat> I feel bad about having the site creds so prominently displayed, to be honest ...
<jenda> whoa, history breathes at me: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Shipping
<jenda> hide them, then :)
<jenda> I don't need them there.
<meatballhat> well lookie there .... mr. spec-maker  ;-)
<meatballhat> creds hidden ... or shrunk ... whatever ... 
<jenda> "diy marketing is the working version of a much broader marketing project, described here."
<jenda> capitalise that DIY ;)
<meatballhat> done
<jenda> okeydoke
<meatballhat> what 'bout the diy in the banner ... as the Ubuntu Title font is lowercase-only
<meatballhat> S
<meatballhat> ?
<meatballhat> oops
<jenda> Any particular ideas what the front page text should be saying besides a general welcome and description of the content?
<jenda> the banner is OK
<jenda> what I meant was at the bottom of the page
<meatballhat> briefs on each section ... that call to arms for the Spread It section you mentioned...
<jenda> yeap, ok :)
<meatballhat> folks will probably want a *little* more info about each section before diving into the site
<jenda> yes
<jenda> OK... about the 'get' section
<jenda> we'll have items there - six to start with...
<meatballhat> yesh .... gooooood
<jenda> 3 types of stickers, 2 types of shirts and 1 type of posters
<meatballhat> those posters, btw ... I'll be giving them away with the first 10 requests for uber-packaged Ubuntu 6.06 CDs for libraries  ;-)
<jenda> sweet!
<jenda> BTW, I just realised today I'm selling them with a loss :-D
<meatballhat> ack!!!
<meatballhat> the market done you wrong!
<jenda> because I haven't changed the price, but the reprint posters cost more and the post office prices went up too :)
<jenda> but just a teeny bit
<jenda> well, the prices changed considerably, but the loss is just a teeny bit ;)
<jenda> So I'll just keep it at that till the next batch
<jenda> anyway...
<jenda> meatballhat: what do I need to get ready for those six items so thta the next step is just entering the data into the database?
* jenda prods meatballhat
* jenda sniffs
<meatballhat> hrm ....   just a sec ... sorry  :(
<jenda> ah, still alive )
<jenda> :)
<meatballhat> wife is up now   :)
<jenda> say hello :)
<meatballhat> I'll do that ;)
<jenda> BTW, I considered not going to Sevilla... to increase my chances of getting sponsorship to Boston ;)
<meatballhat> ah!  awesome!  (the Boston part)
* jenda just noticed the /topic
<jenda> "Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience!
<meatballhat> which UDS is that?  :P
<jenda> "
<jenda> the one after next
<jenda> in 7 months or so
<meatballhat> excellent
<jenda> That thing I just pasted is pretty much what the DIY site is all about, BTW ;)
<jenda> (IMO)
<meatballhat> same here, darnit!  it's what I'm always preaching to my LoCo Team
<jenda> so... answer to my previous query? :)
<jenda> (good, good! ;))
<meatballhat> oi .... for the shippables
<jenda> yes
<jenda> and I assume it would be similar for the downloadables in the next step...
<meatballhat> the boring stuff first ...
<jenda> :)
<meatballhat> Title, Description, Author, License...
<meatballhat> then the sexy stuff...
<jenda> shippables have a licence? ;)
<meatballhat> ix-nay on the icense-lay
<jenda> hehehe
<meatballhat> Pics and How to Get
<jenda> Pricing...
<meatballhat> links to PayPal
* meatballhat writes laundry list
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> Author, Shipper ;)
<meatballhat> tagged printable or not?
<jenda> mhm
<jenda> -> link to corresponding printable page if yes
<meatballhat> precisely
<jenda> How about splitting pix into Preview and Pictures, where preview is the one picture that is displayed when viewing the entire list?
<meatballhat> that's doable, sure ...
<jenda> ad pictures what's displayed when you click the particular item, or perhaps 'more pics'
<jenda> and is it reasonable?
<meatballhat> right on ... yup .... like this?  http://orangoo.com/labs/GreyBox/
<meatballhat> EEK!  lookie what I just stumbled across!  http://ossgear.org/
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> that's cafepress material
<meatballhat> yup
<meatballhat> they're buddies with Amir of the Skeletonz project
<meatballhat> zoiks, I'm 25 minutes over the line!  I gots to run  :(
<jenda> ok
<jenda> talk to you later! :)
<jenda> thanks for your time
<meatballhat> jenda: why, thank *you*  ;-)    I'll be on IRC later when I'm at work, too ....
<jenda> Marketeers!
<jenda> :)
* jenda has finally updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Shipping
<jenda> full of all the info on shippables I have, pretty much.
<MenZa> jenda: you can have the source files, if you so wish
<jenda> MenZa: ah :)
<MenZa> I'll zip and e-mail
<MenZa> yournick@ubunu.com?
<MenZa> er
<MenZa> ubuntu
<jenda> MenZa: well, they _should_ be on the diy.devubuntu.com/repo
<jenda> yes please :)
<MenZa> rar installed, jenda?
<MenZa> Sent, jenda
<jenda> yep, installed, thx
<MenZa> good
<beuno> jenda: pong  :D
<jenda> beuno!
<jenda> :)
* beuno scrolls up and takes his dog to a safe place
<jenda> hehe
<beuno> was this meeting scheduled?
<jenda> no
<jenda> it was a random 'got time?' 'yeah' 'shall we' 'why not'
<beuno> aah, ok ok, because 6am isn't a time I'm up normally  :D
<jenda> hehehe :)
<jenda> it's the time when Dan's most available, though :)
<beuno> I see
<beuno> well, considering I'm blocking the progress of DIY so much, I'll move it up on my priority list
<jenda> whee :)
<jenda> that'd be awesome
<jenda> beuno: however, we aren't completely stalled, I'm working on it right now
<jenda> meatballhat! :)
<jenda> MenZa: what's the licence on your stuff?
<jenda> MenZa: can it be GPL?
<meatballhat> jenda: here I be  :)
<MenZa> jenda: sure
<MenZa> wait
<MenZa> I might go for LGPL
<Admiral_Chicago> jenda: may I suggest screenshots
<beuno> jenda: I'll get on it
<Admiral_Chicago> for the shipping suction
<Admiral_Chicago> section*
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, class..
<MenZa> jenda: yep, LGPL
<jenda> MenZa: ok
<jenda> Admiral_Chicago: screenshots?
<MenZa> photos.
<jenda> meatballhat: beuno's on it ;)
<meatballhat> jenda: very awesome ;-)
<jenda> Yes, I'll hunt for pix from anyone who has them
<beuno> meatballhat: hey there
<meatballhat> jenda: although I'll be "off it" until tomorrow morn :(  ... but I can take notes while at work
<meatballhat> beuno: howdy!
<jenda> Admiral_Chicago: however, that page itself isn't for the masses, rather for those who might think of doing something themselves
<jenda> Admiral_Chicago: the one for those interested to buy I'm making right now...
<beuno> once I finish the admin, you, jend and me have to agree on hot to handle the whole bzr mirroring thingie
<meatballhat> beuno: agreed
<beuno> I'm in love with bzr, we're using it heavily at work
<jenda> ok
<elkbuntu> meatballhat, see jabber
<jenda> elkbuntu: how come I don't have you in jabber? :)
<jenda> oh, because I'm always on IRC.
<jenda> OK.
<jenda> :)
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> this nick @jabber.com/.au
<jenda> elkbuntu: jendavancura at gmail.com
<jenda> kk
<jenda> meatballhat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite/Get
<jenda> beuno: ^
<beuno> jenda, great, very nice guideline
<beuno> gonno get a quick shower before going to work, brb
<jenda> now... I wonder if I can still use bzr :)
<meatballhat> jenda: lookin'
<jenda> kk
<jenda> I'll have to bug juliux to update his part there.
<meatballhat> jenda: very niiiiice  </borat>
<meatballhat> I likey
<elkbuntu> meatballhat, http://meldra.no-ip.info/jabberbabble.png
<elkbuntu> so freaky
<meatballhat> elkbuntu: waaaaaay freaky  :(    ..../me hopes it's just a Gmail bug
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> since we've been talking, i've had another subscribe request too
<jenda> meatballhat: hehe
<meatballhat> elkbuntu: from me???
<elkbuntu> meatballhat, but... was it you doing the requests to me this morning?
<elkbuntu> meatballhat, no, the nuno chap
<meatballhat> elkbuntu: I didn't make *any* requests *ever*   (!!!!)
<meatballhat> ack!
<elkbuntu> meatballhat, serious? i've had a request from you for a while that i'd never approved because at the time i didnt know who you were
<elkbuntu> but that was a singular, and hit the same day as a another
<meatballhat> elkbuntu: really....   er ... rather, I *did* request of you some months ago
<elkbuntu> ok... the same day i got a request from pierre slammich or risto kurrpa... know either name?
<elkbuntu> all these phantoms are @gmails too :-/
<jenda> never heard of either.
<elkbuntu> this is crazy weird :-/
<jenda> meatballhat: now I'm thinking we should have a similar page to what I just did for the Shippables for the downloadables, correct?
<jenda> meatballhat: except, that's a crazy amount of work to do :)
<meatballhat> jenda: it is .... and redundant at that ... hmmmmm
<meatballhat> elkbuntu: I'm abandoning the Gmail chat thingy for now ... see if that's the cause
<elkbuntu> meatballhat, are you currently as freaked out as i am?
* MenZa freaks out elkbuntu.
<spenlex> morning all
<meatballhat> elkbuntu: indeed methinks
<jenda> meatballhat: perhpas, with that, wait till we have a framework to put the entries into directly?
* elkbuntu and meatballhat huddle trembling in a corner, hissing at random passers-by
* MenZa joins elkbuntu and meatballhat doing said activity
<elkbuntu> but nobody is stalking you!
* meatballhat shields eyes from glare of internet
* meatballhat say, "hisssssssss"
<MenZa> elkbuntu: Aren't I still allowed to hiss at random passers-by?
* jenda shakes head
<MenZa> x:(
<MenZa> -x
<elkbuntu> find a reason to be paranoid, then you can join us
<meatballhat> jenda: yes yes ... that be a good idea .. but I *do* really like your wiki page approach for /Get
<jenda> 
<jenda> a table might be better...
<jenda> but the descriptions wouln't fit, I guess.
<meatballhat> jenda: meh ... stick with tableless for now ;-)
<jenda> ok :)
<jenda> so... /me checks what's next
<jenda> the frontpage text
<jenda> meatballhat: it'll be here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite/FrontPage
<jenda> (my suggestion will, that is)
<jenda> And I'll keep putting all other content submissions into pages like that.
<meatballhat> jenda: excellent .... thanks for attacking this stuff so... how you say ... ferociously?
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> don't I always ;)
<meatballhat> it's the Czech way, I'm sure  ;-)
<elkbuntu> jenda is the resident midget marketing machine
* elkbuntu runs from jenda
* elkbuntu remembers that jenda is now a staffer and grovels for forgiveness
<jenda> hahaha
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
<jenda> hmm
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> lol
<jenda> elkbuntu: forgiven.
* elkbuntu huggles jenda
<jenda> elkbuntu: considering I'm only 167 cm tall... ;)
<jenda> :)
<elkbuntu> you're still taller than me, dear
<elkbuntu> by 12cm
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> "resident midget marketing machine"
<jenda> jenda@resident.midget.marketing.machine/ubuntu.member.jenda
<jenda> I likey, elkbuntu ;)
<elkbuntu> rofl
<elkbuntu> dare ya to do it, lol
<jenda> hehe
* beuno is off to work
<beuno> which means I'll be offline like...  15 minutes
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite/FrontPage
<jenda> Please review
* meatballhat "reviews"  :P
<jenda> :)
<meatballhat> jenda: you are one *funny* li'l resident marketing midget  :P
<meatballhat> I love it
<meatballhat> appropriately irreverent ... my kinda writing
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> thanks
<jenda> And more... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite/Get
<jenda> slightly updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite
<jenda> and that's about it for tady.
<jenda> *today
<meatballhat> jenda: :)   awesome!!!!!
<meatballhat> jenda: is it safe to say that we're shooting for release alongside 7.04  ?  
<meatballhat> ;-)
<jenda> meatballhat: it should be! ;)
<jenda> beuno: < meatballhat> jenda: is it safe to say that we're shooting for release alongside 7.04  ?
<beuno> jenda: I think so, yes
<jenda> 
<meatballhat> jenda: most excellent ... /me likey milestones
* jenda has to go to school...
<jenda> which does mean I'll be back online in about 30 minutes :)
<jenda> if I can catch the appropriate WiFi signal that is.
<beuno> heh  :D
* beuno doesn't like milestones that much,  milestone == deadline
* MenZa nods at beuno
<MenZa> (random input, nevermind me)
* beuno hides just in case
<MenZa> :o
<adamant1988> beuno, anyone, have you guys taken the time to check the job board spec out in the mailing list?
<beuno> adamant1988: not really, and I think I'm probably not the person you're looking for
<adamant1988> beuno: any feed back would be nice :)
<adamant1988> mrevell: Hello!
<adamant1988> long time ;)
<adamant1988> I've completed the spec and it's on the mailing list for discussion...
<mrevell> adamant1988: Wonderful! Sorry I've not given feedback yet. I've been working towards a deadline
* jenda waves at matthewrevell
<matthewrevell> hi jenda
<jenda> Don't you just hate those random beeps with no real meaning? ;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-20
<BHSPitMonkey> jenda, love 'em
<BHSPitMonkey> though it hasn't happened to me in a very long time
<BHSPitMonkey> it was related to some kind of problem, I don't remember what it was
<mindspin> anyone here who is in charge for the fridge?
<meatballhat> jenda: boo!  :D
<Madpilot> mindspin, if you've got a question or  comment, just ask it, someone will notice!
<mindspin> we (kubuntu-de.org) did an interview with riddell about kde4 and its integration in kubunzu
<mindspin> we are gonn release it tomorrow and think it could be published on the fridge
<mindspin> gonna even
<jenda> meatballhat: eek!
* meatballhat runs
<jenda> hehehe
<meatballhat> jenda: I'm on the job.... got me a to-do list from yesterday 
<meatballhat> :)
<jenda> whee :)
<jenda> good news ;)
<jenda> meatballhat: how goes? :)
<meatballhat> jenda: blech ... regrouping is the worst .... 
<meatballhat> I need a memory upgrade
<jenda> hehe :)
* meatballhat needs more memory, that is .... personally .... as in: for my brains .....
<meatballhat> :P
<meatballhat> jenda: I'm teetering on the edge of wanting to wipe the slate clean   :D
<meatballhat> jenda: gots to run ... be on IRC at work  ;-)
<jenda> hehe
<mindspin> nixternal ping
<jenda> nixternal: don't! It's a trap!
<mindspin> no I#m a good cop
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> what's up
<mindspin> we (kubuntu-de.org) did an interview with riddell about kde4 and its relations to kubuntu
<mindspin> I think it should go to the fridge
<mindspin> wanna have it?
<nixternal> mindspin: send an email to fridge-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<nixternal> I am in D.C. on vacation until tomorrow, and I am getting ready to head out
<mindspin> I#ll send it when the translation is done ;-)
<mindspin> no prob
<nixternal> that way there, I will or someone will put it up
<nixternal> cool
<mindspin> we gonna publish it tommorrow
<mindspin> hopefully
<nixternal> good deal
<mindspin> happy holiday btw.
<nixternal> why thank you
<jenda> nixternal: say hello to DC for me :)
<nixternal> oh I am :)
<jenda> Haven't been there for... half my life ;)
<nixternal> I used to live here. I am here visiting my x and my daughter
<jenda> when did you live there?
* jenda lived there '94-'97
<nixternal> I did too
<jenda> we shouldda met ;)
<nixternal> 95-98
* jenda was just a little boy back then
<nixternal> end of 94 actually
<jenda> Hmm... /me has the feeling we might've even talked about this before ;)
<nixternal> I lived on Wisconsin and S
<nixternal> hehe
<jenda> Willard Ave, Chevy Chase
<nixternal> shoot, about 2 miles
<jenda> The Irene - a gigantic apartment building
<nixternal> I know where that is
<jenda> :)
<nixternal> I could take Wisconson Ave. into Chevy Chase and you cross Willard
<nixternal> I would take Willard either to Bethesda or to the Congressional Golf Course, can't remember which one exactly
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> Since I was such a teeny boy, I don't remember much of that. I remember Bethesda because that's where my siblings went to highschool (BCC High)
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> I like it here actually. It is a neat area.
<nixternal> Anywho, we are getting ready to go to lunch, so I will chat with you all later :)
<jenda> laters ;)
* jenda gets back to work
<jenda> (arrgh, the pain)
* beuno points the marketing team to #ubuntu-meeting, I'm up for membership!
<jenda> beuno: you've got little to worry about :)
<beuno> you think?
<crimsun> of course
* beuno calms down a bit
<jenda> no doubt :)
<beuno> :D
<jenda> But enjoy it :) It only happens once ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: i'm here to support you
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: I apreciate it!
<MenZa> if jenda vouches for you, so do I
<MenZa> :d
<beuno> hahah
* MenZa nods.
* beuno goes dig up dirt on jenda
<MenZa> I've met jenda, and I would never doubt his judgment.
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe, when i met richard, it made me doubt his judgement more...
* Admiral_Chicago hugs nixternal 
<beuno> lol
<jenda> hehehe
<jenda> :)
* beuno wonders if he'll be able to make it all the way to prague on his july trip to europe
* jenda hugs MenZa
<jenda> O_O
<jenda> beuno: you will, I guarantee you that.
<jenda> ....or else...
<beuno> hmmm, maybew I should of kept that to myself for an hour or so...
<beuno> :D
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> an hour if you're optimistic ;)
<beuno> I'd really like to, I haven't been to prague in over 15 years
<beuno> right, I've seen meetings run out of time and postpone membership approvals
<jenda> yep, it happens.
<MenZa> jenda: we should meet up again.
<MenZa> Last time wpned.
<MenZa> pwned*
<MenZa> And next time, I'll have a beer myself.
<MenZa> Stupid class trips.
<jenda> whee :)
<jenda> definitely
<jenda> well...
<jenda> actually...
<MenZa> at least it took me to cz :)
<jenda> I' might be passing through Denmark with a few friends this summer...
<MenZa> Seriously?
<MenZa> When?
<jenda> Might be hitchhiking :)
<jenda> no idea yet.
<beuno> hmmmm
<MenZa> July 8th -> About a week onwards, I'll be away
<MenZa> I'll be in London
<jenda> (hitchhiking only if we convince my friend's gf...)
<beuno> I'll be travelling through europe from july 15th to august 15th
<jenda> hehe
<MenZa> I might also get a chick from the US to visit
<MenZa> Her dad's going to Norway
<jenda> I'd hate to go to denmark when beuno is in CZ and MenZa in the UK :)
<beuno> hahah, well, maybe we can meet up somewhere in the middle?
<MenZa> :D
<jenda> :)
<jenda> hopefully :)
<beuno> in fact... the last time I was in prague, it was still checkoslovakia
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> and I was a teeny kid :)
<beuno> yeah, so was I
<beuno> I must of been 5 or 6
<beuno> maybe 7
<jenda> I was 2 ;)
<jenda> err, actually the republic split '93, so I was 5
<beuno> I think I went there in '91, but I'm not sure
<MenZa> :o
<beuno> actually, I was 8 then, I'm '83
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> beuno: I'm staarving. I'll do my best to be back in time, but I can't hold any longer :/
<beuno> jenda: you said I had nothing to worry about, so go
* beuno puts presure on jenda  :p
<beuno> it's being delayed, so I say go
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> I'm back, I stuck to a sandwich
* beuno hugs jenda
<jenda> 
<jenda> ooh, meeting...
<beuno> I'm 5th in line
<beuno> so it depends
<bordy> hey all... quick question. A member of my LoCo wanted to find some sort of kit for tradeshows (ie CDs, pamphlets, shirts, whatever) I realize the shirts are out of the question, but is anyone able to point me in the direction of resources for this guy?
<bordy> nm, found some good stuff :)
* jenda pops a champagne beuno's way
<jenda> 4
<beuno> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Burgwork> welcome aboard beuno
<beuno> thanks for all the support, jenda, Burgwork, tsmithe, Admiral_Chicago
<Burgwork> get that ubuntu.com addy sorted out, so next week it can be used
<tsmithe> :)
<jenda> :)
<jenda> hehe
<tsmithe> jenda, i didn't get champagne
<beuno> Burgwork: will do, although I'm not sure how that works
<tsmithe> :P
<tsmithe> beuno, automanually
<tsmithe> it just kinda happens
<Burgwork> pretty much it is $LP_NAME@ubuntu.com
<tsmithe> (although it happens when you stop checking :P)
<Burgwork> thus I am corey.burger@ubuntu.com
<Burgwork> that gets forwarded to your preferred email addy in LP
<Burgwork> you can setup gmail so it can send as ubuntu.com
<beuno> great, I'll make sure to start using it as soon as it's working
<beuno> :D
* beuno is happy
<beuno> jenda: I understand you hand out ubuntu cloaks?
<Burgwork> no, Seveas does
<beuno> aah, great, I'll talk to him later then, thanks Burgwork 
<beuno> are you going to be helping out with UWN this week?
<Burgwork> yes, I will be
<Burgwork> I have a bunch of stories I will post up for writing later tonight
<beuno> super, I'll start sending emails to all the relevant lists to get them participating too
<Burgwork> cool
<Burgwork> usually I just cull stuff as it comes through
<beuno> that's good, I just like to nag different people to remind them we do this on a weekly basis  :D
<Burgwork> all reporters have to hound after their subjects
<Burgwork> it is a given
<jenda_> someone highlighted me a while ago - so just FIY, I can't read it, as I can't ssh into my shell, sorry
<Burgwork> we shoudl investigate the behind Ubuntu website
<jenda_> if it's important, please repeat :)
<Burgwork> anybody know who runs it?
<jenda_> Burgwork: http://behindubuntu.org/about/team/
<jenda_> uh oh
<Burgwork> I recognize none of those names
<jenda_> Can't say I do, either.
<Burgwork> somebody mind emailing them?
<jenda_> https://launchpad.net/~christophe-sauthier
<jenda_> that guy's the only one with any LP karma
<jenda_> Burgwork: sure, but I missed the entire conversation ;)
<Burgwork> I will pm it
<beuno> I followed behind ubuntu when it started, but it got discontinued afaik
<jenda> beuno: so, shall we get that cloak done? :)
<jenda> beuno?
<jenda> hmm?
* jenda isn't sure if he's allowed to cloak people against without their consent ;)
<jenda> Burgwork: one of those folks does ring a bell afterall, but he's listed as a former team member: https://launchpad.net/~zhengpeng-hou
<Burgwork> ah, right, I remember him
<beuno> :D
<jenda> beuno: I don't hear a 'yes' ;)
<beuno> yes ;)
<jenda> beuno: how does it fit?
<beuno> yaaaaaaaay!
<beuno> very nice  :D
<beuno> thanks jenda
<jenda> 
<jenda> np
<beuno> it seems several ppl here at the office where at the meeting
<beuno> *watching*
<beuno> so they basically didn't do any work for 2 hours, hehehe
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> beuno: are you the boss? :)
<beuno> jenda: yeap, heheheh
<jenda> and where th do you work that people were at the meeting? :)
<jenda> ah!
<jenda> well, in that case, you should give those who were a raise ;)
<beuno> I'm getting them a round of beer, that's for sure
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> I'm getting you one when you come here.
<beuno> I'm going to have to get you one too, I'm here because of you basically, so...
<beuno> you and Dan got me started, which is the hardest part
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> well, once you get me one and I get you one, we should get each other about 4 more, and it'll be ok :)
<beuno> hahahaa
<beuno> it's a plan
<jenda> :)
<jenda> You wouldn't believe how much beer an Ubuntu CZ Meeting needs to go through well :)
<beuno> hahahaaaaaa
* meatballhat peeks at jenda and beuno's conversation .... begins to daydream about beer ... stops ... returns to grindstone ...   (sigh ....)  :P
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> hello meatballhat :)
<meatballhat> jenda: yo  ;-)
<jenda> meatballhat, beuno - the entire team is now uniformed ;)
<meatballhat> yours?  with polo shirts?
* beuno likes the idea of polo shirts!
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> meatballhat: I meant the three of us being members ;)
<meatballhat> jenda:   gack! ... I'm always doing this  :P  ... I gotta run home ... might be on again later, but for sure tomorrow morn  :)
<meatballhat> jenda: yaaay!!!
<beuno> triple yay!
<jenda> meatballhat: don't you have a polo?
<jenda> beuno: you should get one ;)
<meatballhat> jenda: that I do ;-)  ... it's waaaay snazzy
* jenda is wearing it right now
* jenda has two because they rock :)
<beuno> there are ubuntu polo shirts?
* meatballhat runs home ... will worky more on DIY tomorrow morn
<jenda> beuno: oh yeah ;
<jenda> ;)
<jenda> beuno: juliux is the one selling them
* beuno wants to be pointed to a link
<jenda> beuno: YOU are working on the DIY site, and you DON'T KNOW there are SHIRTS???
<jenda> :)
<beuno> hahah
<beuno> I just look at code
<beuno> dan looks at what the code *does*
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> ok
<jenda> So I'm the only one who actually gets to the good stuff on top ;)
<jenda> I can't find a pic, though...
<beuno> np, I'll talk to juliux when I see him
<beuno> I'll bbl, again, thanks for everyone's support
<adamant1988> jenda: ping
<jenda> pong!
<adamant1988> jenda: wanted to swing something by you on the UWN.  I was reading a really interesting article about how gmail can be your e-swissarmy knife, and I was thinking perhaps we could add a weekly section on a unique use for a program people might not have thought of?
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> adamant1988: that might be very interesting...
<jenda> but will we be able to source it, weekly?
<adamant1988> Well, I'm sure with ALL of the open source programs out there that we can collect info from the forums and such on how people are using their software in unique ways.
<adamant1988> If the info isn't there, we don't need to do it.. I can handle the polls and such.
<adamant1988> the JobBoard spec is just sitting in the list too :(
* tsmithe wonders why he doesnt have a polo
<adamant1988> tsmithe: Help with my spec :(
<tsmithe> can't - have spent all evening polishing and ironing (raf inspection tomorrow)
<tsmithe> and now i need a bath :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-21
<Mike_F> How can I get materials for a Ubuntu demo at a trade show ?
* beuno thinks this is a jenda question
<jenda> hmm?
<jenda> oh of course it is :)
<jenda> Mike_F: when?
<Mike_F> June 1
<jenda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<Mike_F> thanks
<jenda> Request a conference pack
<jenda> You're welcome :)
<jenda> Mike_F: on another note, I can supply you with U/K/X/Edubuntu laptop stickers/case badges and Ubuntu posters roughly for the price of production and shipping, if you wish.
* beuno is expecting his xubuntu stickers anytime
<beuno> legend says they're magic
<Mike_F> I could always use those, since I go to a lot of Chamber of Commerce events
<Mike_F> what does roughly the price of production and shipping mean in US dollars
<Mike_F> People in Orlando Florida and Cocoa Beach seem to be interested in Ubuntu
<jenda> Mike_F: it means max .30 apiece for the stickers (goes down with #: .15 apiece for 200)
<jenda> Mike_F: and for posters it's $1 apiece + $5-$10 shipping (depending on how many posters)
<jenda> beuno: sohuld be there any day now :)
<jenda> brb
<Mike_F> what do the posters look like
<jenda> Mike_F: will link, just a sec
<jenda> http://diy.devubuntu.com/repo/spreadubuntu/DIY%20Material/Batch%201,%20Posters/HanZo/poster-layout.jpg
<Mike_F> I like it
<Burgwork> beuno: I have started adding some story stuff to 33
<elkbuntu> Mike_F, where are you located? orlando?
<beuno> Burgwork: great! I'm going through emails to see what didn't make it into 32
<Burgwork> ok
<Burgwork> beuno: a bunch of stuff needs to be moved around
<beuno> Burgwork: np. I'll go through it
<Mike_F> I live in Cocoa Beach and go to Orlando a couple time a week 
<elkbuntu> Mike_F, ah.. just i know someone in orlando
<elkbuntu> ... at least i think he's still there
* beuno spots nixternal, whenever your around, I've heard you have Ubuntu's new template, I want  :D
<jenda> Mike_F: if you're interested in any of the stuff, please drop me an email @ubuntu.com
<jenda> Because I'm ready to crash :)
<Mike_F> okay
<Mike_F> i am interested in the poster etc
<Mike_F> i will save copy of this dialog and email you later
<Mike_F> thank you jenda
<jenda> you're welcome :)
* jenda crashes
<jenda> good night, y'all
<beuno> night jenda
<beuno> don't crash, makes it feel "windowy"
<Mike_F> elkbuntu: We are starting a Florida LoCo
<elkbuntu> Mike_F, with poningru?
<elkbuntu> Mike_F, #ubuntu-fl is there but emty
<Mike_F> yes
<elkbuntu> cool
<Mike_F> try #ubuntu-florida
<elkbuntu> #ubuntu-locoteams and #ubuntu-us are probably good places to hang out in if you're not already
<Mike_F> thanks I am new to this
<elkbuntu> poningru, ping?
<jenda> that's embarassing :)
<poningru> elkbuntu: pong
<poningru> elkbuntu: -fl should have forwarded
<elkbuntu> poningru, i was using /who
<poningru> ah
<elkbuntu> poningru, i was just going to check in with how you're going with it
<poningru> actually a lot better than -ase
<elkbuntu> hehehe
<elkbuntu> yeah.. that was a lost cause
<poningru> hehehe yeah
<elkbuntu> although, i'm wondering why the channel only has 1 op
<poningru> blargh?
<poningru> they are making fun of my bread :(
<rjian> ello poningru 
<poningru> rjian: yarrr
<rjian> :D
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
* tsmithe makes LOTS OF NOISE!!!
<tsmithe> LOTS, i say!
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+b %*!*@ubuntu/member/tsmithe]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by jenda
* jenda whistles innocently
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-b %*!*@ubuntu/member/tsmithe]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<tsmithe> \o/
<jenda> Hmm... I don't know how to do this with this script...
* jenda curses irssi
<Mike_F> Hello: I have a one question about the Ubuntu posters
<Mike_F> What size are they?
* MenZa pkoes jenda
<MenZa> pokes*
<jenda> MenZa: allo
<jenda> I was away
<MenZa> aha
<tsmithe> Mike_F - a3.. come back and face the facts, damnit man!
<jenda> MenZa: sooo...?
<jenda> aha!
<jenda> oh well, A3 :)
<beuno> jenda: got my kubuntu stickers today  :D
<MenZa> jenda: I got a guy in the store today.
<MenZa> He used Ubuntu :D
<jenda> beuno: I thought I sent you Xubuntu...?
<beuno> uhm
<beuno> yeah, xubuntu
<beuno> thanks!
<jenda> beuno: *phew* ;)
<jenda> beuno: I think you were my second largest order ;)
<jenda> well, third, if I count elkbuntu :)
<beuno> really?   you should advertise more
<jenda> It'd be called spamming ;)
<jenda> and besides, wheneve I mention it, people tell me I should make a site for it, beuno ;)
* beuno plays dumb
<beuno> uhm, sorry, what where we talking about?
<beuno> what I don't remember is how much I paid for them...  I should post that I already have them, I'm just not sure what they cost  :/
<jenda> ah
<jenda> you paid, I'm quite sure, 0.15  apiece
<nixternal> OK marketing team...Where is our Windows Persona website? Keep an eye on the Planet for more info!!! :)
<jenda> That's the regular price - it goes from 30 apiece @ 10pcs to 15 apiece @ 200pcs
<nixternal> tell me that didn't sound like a troll right there?
<beuno> ha! I like it  :D
* beuno remebers the rumours that nixternal has the Ubuntu site templates
<nixternal> don't know what you are talking about ;p
<nixternal> beuno: did you get the email from Matt?
<jenda> hmm :)
<beuno> nixternal: I got the email that he already had sent the template around, and that he was going away
<beuno> so we should hunt down the people that got them
<nixternal> there is a link to his bzr repo for you to get the template
<beuno> oh, even better
<nixternal> ahhh, let me check something
<beuno> jenda: great, thanks
<nixternal> beuno: bzr branch http://people.ubuntu.com/~mnuzum/projects/website2007/
<nixternal> that worked out great, that was supposed to be a notice so not everyone seen that
<nixternal> d'oh
<nixternal> Matt is gonna be pissed at me for that one
<beuno> lol
<nixternal> next time, remind me before I do somethign stupid like that, that I should kick that damn logging bot ;)
<nixternal> first!
* beuno whistles
<beuno> thanks though nixternal!
<nixternal> hehe, no problem
<poningru> nixternal: there was something I was meaning to ask/tell you
<poningru> now I dont know what
<nixternal> whew ;p
<nixternal> telling me is one thing, asking is another
<poningru> lol
<poningru> it was after some blog post you made
<nixternal> great
<poningru> not the recent one ;)
<nixternal> shoot, I can't remember my old posts
* nixternal looks
<nixternal> the Microsoft Check?
<nixternal> that seems to have been a favorite
<nixternal> Ozzfest?
<poningru> I think it was the mako hill post
<nixternal> ahh, mako hell
<nixternal> hehe
<poningru> yeah thats it
<poningru> now to figure out what I wanted to say about it
<poningru> or ask
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> Mako linked to that post in his post the other day
<poningru> yeah thats how I saw it
* jenda hates blogs
* adamant1988 likes blogs
<jenda> There is no way I could read them all, so I don't read any :)
<jenda> But they are always sooo interesting :(
<adamant1988> jenda: Get blogbridge
<adamant1988> I can keep track of 100+ feeds easily, and I always can find the info I want.
<adamant1988> It's open source and GPL so... no reason not to :P
* beuno remembers adamant1988 proposed the "Blogosphere" section in UWN
* beuno casually points adamant1988 to that section on UWN #33
<adamant1988> beuno: Yup, and I'll help with that if you would like me to ^_^ just let me know what I need to write.
<adamant1988> beuno: Haha, ok, I'll write something up tonight :)
<beuno> adamant1988: digg for interesting blog posts and slap them on there with a description and link  :D
<beuno> great
<jenda> adamant1988: the thing is I can't read all the stuff, tracked or not tracked
<jenda> juliux: ping!
<adamant1988> jenda: It's easy to sort through to what you want. 
<adamant1988> I don't try to digest all of my feeds at once, I read what news is relevent right now just skimming through
<juliux> hi jenda 
<juliux> jenda, i have 2min
<jenda> juliux: do you think you could fill in as much info as possible into wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite/Get ?
<jenda> about your shirts, that is
<jenda> whenever you have time, that is
<juliux> jenda, there are no shirts left
<juliux> we give them all away on cebit
<jenda> O_O
<jenda> And will there be more?
<jenda> You gotta, gotta, gotta, juliux :)
<juliux> yes we will make new ones in the next months
<jenda> well, we won't get the site up any sooner, I'm sure - please do add info :)
<jenda> will they be the same?
<juliux> yes
<jenda> sweet
<juliux> i will add info if i am at home
<jenda> ok, great :)
<jenda> no big hurry, just wanted you to know
<juliux> i will now leaf for the after cebit party with 6 nice girls
<juliux> cu
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> enjoy!
* beuno wonders what sabdfl meant by making the UWN have more "exposure"
<adamant1988> beuno: getting it to more people, I would assume.
<adamant1988> When I talked to him in PM briefly he told me he was very fond of it
<adamant1988> Although I personally don't see the use for it..
<beuno> I understand what he was aiming at
<beuno> I'm just wondering what he had in mind, specifically
<beuno> or how to make it have more exposure
<adamant1988> perhaps allowing people to sign up to get it from the main site instead of hunting?
<beuno> adamant1988: you can sign up for the fridge or ubuntu-news
<beuno> both will get you the UWN
<beuno> although I agree it might not be that clear
* beuno wonders if a marketing meeting would be a good idea to get things moving again...  jenda, Burgwork, elkbuntu, nixternal?
<boredandblogging> can we not link to it from the main ubuntu site? Maybe if we keep the UWN updated with the latest news, UWN would be good resource
<jenda> adamant1988: the UWN is extremely useful
<beuno> I was thinking about linking it from the main page
<tsmithe> i find it very useful :)
<Burgwork> beuno: absolutely
<Burgwork> ask on the mailing list for a date
* beuno fires up gmail
<jenda> it keeps you in the picture of what's happening in the community within 10 minutes a week
<jenda> that is priceless!
<jenda> beuno: I'm all for.
<tsmithe> jenda, for everything else there's mastercard
<boredandblogging> beuno, the problem with linking it from the main page is that it looks different...right now the main site is pretty, the wiki...not so much
<jenda> beuno: even DIY has things to talk about, perhaps ;)
<tsmithe> (or is that a uk-only joke?)
* meatballhat applauds
* meatballhat runs
<jenda> tsmithe: nah, youtube has made it very popular ;)
<tsmithe> excellent :)
<jenda> meatballhat: :)
* beuno plays stupid again
<beuno> jenda, meatballhat, I *might* commit to bzr today what I have left
<beuno> but I can't promise
<jenda> beuno: if you can't promise, I can't say 'yay' ;)
* jenda runs
<beuno> lol
* tsmithe can say 'yay'. watch:
<tsmithe> yay!!
<tsmithe> there. i said it
<meatballhat> I'll say yay for whomever requests ...
<jenda> beuno: edinting the wikipage?
<tsmithe> meatballhat, yay for me :)
<meatballhat> I'm easy like that
<meatballhat> YAY
<meatballhat> done
<beuno> jenda: not any more
<tsmithe> \o/
<beuno> (didn't change anything)
<jenda> beuno: kk
* tsmithe is all fuzzy inside now
<jenda> beuno: edited a bit, all yours if you want it ;)
<beuno> nah, I was going to add myself to the scheduling thingie, but whan I saw I had to add and subtract, I got discouraged
<jenda> haha
<jenda> beuno: please do - I'll add it for you if you want ;)
<beuno> aaaau...
<beuno> ok, I'll do it...
* jenda_ waves at jenda
<jenda_> I pressed ctrl+Z in irssi, and this is the result...
<jenda> success :)
<beuno> "succesing"
<jenda> eek, my IP
<jenda> well, not my IP :)
* beuno goes look for winnuke
<jenda> my shell's IP...
<beuno> jenda: done, just didn't add the totals  :p
<jenda> beuno: :)
<jenda> done
<beuno> thanks
<nixternal> jenda: don't think that a cloak can hide your IP  ;p
<nixternal> muhehehe
<crimsun> says the Vista-lover
<nixternal> ahh
<jenda> nixternal: can you get my IP when I have my cloak on?
<nixternal> there are ways, yes
<nixternal> someone showed me once when I needed to figure out my IP to the house
<jenda> nixternal: I know I can get yours, but that's a different issue ;)
<nixternal> but I can't remember it off hand
<crimsun> dcc
<jenda> ok :)
<jenda> I've heard it's possible
<jenda> Just never knew how
<beuno> but only if you accept the dcc
<nixternal> crimsun: that is one way, but you have to be careful
<nixternal> beuno: no, because when yous end the dcc it will tell you the ip you are connecting to
<beuno> ah, right
<crimsun> nixternal: but I use Vista, so I'm protected from hackers
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> crimsun: closet abuser
<nixternal> I mean user
<jenda> Good night, folks.
<jenda> meatballhat: still around?
<jenda> anyway, see PM
<beuno> night jenda
<meatballhat> jenda: here!
<jenda> :)
<jenda> zZzZ, as irssi would say.
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-22
<adamant1988> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> adamant1988: pong?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<Burgundavia> meeting is now on the fridge
<nixternal> Burgundavia: is that what you were pinging me for?
<Burgundavia> ya, the fridge has a nasty habit of logging you out if you do nothing for about 5 minutes
<Burgundavia> can we get that fixed?
<beuno> Burgundavia: great, scheduled!
<beuno> now I'm going to get some of that sleep everyone is talking about...
<Burgundavia> I figured with both you and nixternal on board, we were good
<nixternal> Burgundavia: we are planning on fixing the entire fridge, at least I hope
<Burgundavia> ah, rocking
<Burgundavia> should we just merge it into the general ubuntu website?
<beuno> Burgundavia: absolutely, we'll have more the enough to talk about
<beuno> I'm out, g'night
<nixternal> Burgundavia: I believe Matthew has plans for it
<nixternal> I don't think they are going to merge, they of course want to keep it seperate
<Burgundavia> be nice if he shared some of them
<nixternal> we aren't "official" enough I guess
<Burgundavia> arghhh
<Burgundavia> this is exactly why Red Hat got nailed a few years ago
<Burgundavia> they learned their lesson
<nixternal> well, it is going to take Ubuntu the same thing
<Burgundavia> I hope Canonical doesn't have to learn it the hard way
<nixternal> they will
<nixternal> they seperate and don't support smaller projects such as Marketing, the Fridge, and so on
<Burgundavia> they support Marketing
<Burgundavia> that is out fault, as we are not holding regular meetings, etc.
<Burgundavia> once we are holding regular meetings and get diy published, we can start working more regularly with them
<nixternal> well, Canonical needs to do some marketing themselves
<Burgundavia> they do
<Burgundavia> they have a fair number of case studies, etcl.;
<nixternal> the only support I ever seen from them is someone came to one of our meetings before and said, "oh ya sounds good" to every point brought up
<Burgundavia> well, I have seen christina armstrong on lp
<Burgundavia> she is doing lots with the new website
<Burgundavia> it would be nice if they could hang out on irc a bit more, however
<nixternal> well, they don't need to hang out on IRC, we do have a mailing list. They could say "hey, this is what we are thinking about, is it possible to get some help, or what do you think?
<nixternal> all of Ubuntu's marketing doesn't come from this team nor Canonical
<nixternal> it comes from the users, distro watch, blog posts, and cheesy news sites
<Burgundavia> well, to be fair, a lot of the marketing list is useless ideas being thrown around
<Burgundavia> aside from the fridge and the uwn, little is currently being done by us
<nixternal> tis why I have stayed quiet
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> I would like to see the case study stuff get pushed a little more
<nixternal> I just finished working an Executive Marketing contract with the Chicago Cubs, talk about fun
<nixternal> jesus, their marketing and management suck just as bad as the team does
<Burgundavia> I am coming to washington dc in april
<Burgundavia> can you make the drive?
<nixternal> I just came back from there last night
<Burgundavia> ah
<nixternal> I took my daughter back home since I have this week off for spring break
<nixternal> brb
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, what's in DC in April?
<Burgundavia> computers in libraries
<Burgundavia> we are going to 9 events in april, hence why I have been pressed into service
<Madpilot> that's conference season this year, evidently
<nixternal> April is super busy again for me
<nixternal> March has been nice and calm except for midterms
<jenda> is ubuntu.com down?
<jenda> Burgwork: I'm not very happy about you scheduling the meeting an entire 3 hours after you asked if everyone is OK with the time :(
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<Burgwork> jenda: sorry, I had gotten a few acks, so I went ahead and did it
<jenda> alright
<jenda> no problem really - but obviously I would be much happier if we rescheduled it to a day I could come.
* beuno has no problem in rescheduling
<jenda> beuno: how would a day later be for you?
<beuno> as long as it's in the same time frame (or a few hours earlier), it's fine
<jenda> Burgwork: you?
<Burgwork> jenda: works for me
<jenda> nixternal: and you? Sunday, April 1 20:00 UTC meeting?
<juliux> hi jenda 
<juliux> jenda, i think we need more stickers from you;)
<jenda> O_O !!!!
<nixternal> works for me
<jenda> You germans are Craaaazzyyy!
<jenda> juliux: how many?
<jenda> :)
<juliux> jenda, i will see it in the next days
<jenda> juliux: ok, cool.
<juliux> jenda, but i think we have only 300 ubuntu stickers left
<jenda> 497	644	438	371
<jenda> whooops
<jenda> I have 497 U, 644 K, 438 X and 371 Edu
<jenda> You can have them all
<jenda> And you can also have more, but it'll take longer.
<juliux> i will e-mail you in the next weeks
<juliux> the next show in german is at the end of may beginig of june
<jenda> ok
* jenda looks if he still has the printer's contact
<juliux> so we have around 2 month
<jenda> plenty of time.
<jenda> juliux: any feedback on the quality and images?
<juliux> not yet
<jenda> ie. should the next batch be the same, or does something have to change?
<jenda> ok
<juliux> but the people love the 3d effect
<jenda> ...so it should be on the other types as well, correct? (it's just on Ubuntu now, I think)
<MitchM> <3 Jenda
<jenda>  :)
<MitchM> How is diy comming along ? ;)
* beuno hides
<juliux> jenda, it don t have to be but it looks better
<jenda> MitchM: not bad, just waiting on some cooode...
* jenda looks under the carpet and in the closet
<jenda> Ah, heeere you are!
<beuno> aaah... yes, hello, I dropped a penny
<jenda> :)
<beuno> so... meeting is changed to sunday?
<jenda> I suppose so - so far there's only one person who has agreed to saturday and hasn't acked to sunday yet - nixternal
<nixternal> scroll up, I acked already :)
<jenda> ah
<jenda> ok, sunday it is, then :)
<beuno> isn't there a launchpad feature to handle this?
<beuno> Burgwork: will you change it in the fridge?
<Burgwork> beuno: have you sent the new time to the mailing list?
<jenda> Burgwork: I have
<beuno> Burgwork: I have now
<jenda> beuno: don't ;)
<beuno> oooh
<jenda> argh
<jenda> :)
<beuno> well
<beuno> at least they'll notice  :D
<jenda> MitchM: why don't you have an unaffiliated cloak?
<jenda> beuno: ;)
<jenda> MitchM: ie. would you like one?
<beuno> jenda, mitchM__, the DIY website is almost done, I need to dedicate a bit over an hour and then upload
<beuno> you should be able to add content to it and see if it needs any final touches
<MitchM__> jenda, I would love one jenda :)
<MitchM__> beuno, great work on the DIY site (everyone)
<MitchM__> I always enjoy going there.
<beuno> I just got hung up with launchpad folks last night, which ended up by me doing this:  https://help.launchpad.net/BzrHowto
<MitchM__> ouch :0
<MitchM__> :) *
<jenda> MitchM__: cloaked
<beuno> and opening bugs and such
<MitchM__> jenda, wonderful :) thanks !
<jenda> MitchM__: however, this nick ain't linked.
<MitchM__> haha yeah... I just made a couple changes to the Network; killed me pretty good ;)
<MitchM> :)
<meatballhat> juliux: got the polo shirt, btw  ;-)   Thanks!
<juliux> meatballhat, cool
<juliux> meatballhat, is the size ok?
<meatballhat> juliux: it's perfect ;-)
<juliux> great
<meatballhat> juliux: my dogs were *amazed* by the smell of the packaging ... :P
<juliux> ???
* juliux don t want to know what dhl does with the package
<meatballhat> ...all the various foreign scents it had picked up  :)
<meatballhat> hehe
<jenda> ROFLMAO
<meatballhat> jenda: I see beuno's pushing up his code soon?
<jenda> meatballhat: he better ;)
<meatballhat> heehee .... ;-)
* beuno pushes his pc around
<jenda> BTW, UWN people...
<jenda> I prodded Matthew Nuzum to add the UWN to the news list at the top of *ubuntu.com
<jenda> (which includes ubuntuforums.org)
<beuno> jenda:   :D    any news yet?
<meatballhat> very cool  B-)
<jenda> well, it's on his to do list ;)
<jenda> he said he sees the case for the UWN to be up there, just that there are too many things there already.
<jenda> also, I made this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2335723
<beuno> that's encouraging!
<poningru> juliux, jenda: re: swag should we prod canonical to start making swag instead of marketing people making swag?
<poningru> just so that loco teams can get some free swag as well
<juliux> poningru, i am not sure if that is a good solution
<poningru> juliux: hmm? explain
<juliux> poningru, my experiences with canonical and shipping stuff are not the best ones
<poningru> heh
<juliux> poningru, for the german locoteam it was and is easier to make the stuff self
<poningru> oh hmm
<juliux> then we know when it is finished and we know that it will be there when we need it
<juliux> i requested on time a conferenc pack
<juliux> it takes 8 weeks
<juliux> and around 10 mails to get it
<poningru> hmm maybe we should get jono to come to the meeting
<juliux> that is a good point
<jenda> poningru: what exactly are you asking?
<jenda> aaah
<jenda> No. It's a community effort :)
<jenda> We don't make Canonical run forums or stuff like that. We just do it ourselves.
<poningru> right
<poningru> but then poor loco teams dont get swag
<jenda> If they like it, they'll support us.
<jenda> Not entirely true.
<poningru> how so?
<jenda> I'm able to make a profit on the stuff, and I intend to use it for the locoteams most in need.
<jenda> The German LoCo makes money too, and it's able to buy stickers from me ;)
<poningru> hmm
<jenda> I've sent some posters to the French LoCo and the Venezuelan one free of charge - although effie_jayx will probably try to pay for it somehow.
<jenda> And obviously the Czech LoCo, too.
<jenda> So if enough people buy or donate to the cause, LoCos can get supplied for free. Even as is, they can get very good stuff cheaply.
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> I guess -fl should start printing materials then
<jenda> nothing's stopping you ;)
<jenda> Ohio might be doing some stuff too, I hear rumors ;)
* jenda prods meatballhat with a stick
<meatballhat> jenda: owwww
<meatballhat> whaaa?
<jenda> poningru: you know that a good part of DIY is all about convincing people they should make swag, right? :)
<poningru> heh did not know that
* meatballhat met with printer today ... thinking about doing a run of the "Highway to Freedom" and "Roughcuts" posters
<poningru> jenda: see my entire thinking was lets have the lmi country loco's do the printing where it would be greatly cheaper
<poningru> and then ship to other countries
<jenda> lmi?
<meatballhat> jenda: the Roughcuts - being 1-color - cost about 1/5 what "Highway" will cost  :P
<jenda> Well, that's what I'm thinking ;)
<poningru> lower and middle income
<jenda> In fact, I think I wrote this down somewhere... /me looks
<jenda> it's definitely the way it should be done.
<poningru> jenda: so if it costs like 1USD to make a shirt in peru or something
<jenda> ...and since I reside in one such country,... ;)
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> well I dont know if I consider eastern europe such a country anymore ;)
<poningru> s/country/area
<poningru> you know what I meant
<poningru> :p
<jenda> depends - it's a lot cheaper here than in neigbouring Germany for example.
<jenda> Although there obviously are other countries which are even better.
<poningru> hmm ic
<poningru> how much is it to have a shirt made there?
<jenda> about $5
<poningru> hmm see thats really cheap compared to here
<poningru> 50% cheaper infact
<jenda> it would obviously differ a lot depending on type/number/print
<poningru> right
<atoponce> great. now i gotta rearrange my irssi windows... :)
<jenda> :)
<tonyyarusso> atoponce: /window move is nice
<atoponce> yeah. it's just organizing it in a fashion that is easy to recall later
<atoponce> like, put all the loco channels next, then the utah channels, etc
<Wicks> lo all
<beuno> howdy Wicks
<jenda> aloha
<Wicks> take 2... lo all!
<beuno> take 2, howdy Wicks
<Wicks> hey - mac wanted to reboot. as soon as my wifi card is supported im giving mac os the 2 gig partition it deserves
<jenda> take 2, aloha? :)
<beuno> Wicks: great, I've seen quite a few users with ubuntu on mac
<Wicks> it seems to work fantastically on every model of mac... except this one lol
<Wicks> hey jenda
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-23
<Burgundavia> anybody alive?
* tonyyarusso is, but don't take that too seriously
<Burgundavia> tonyyarusso: I have braindumped a bunch of stuff on the beta page
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: put a link in the topic
<poningru> nixternal: ping
<poningru> take a look at feisty beta release page
<poningru> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FeistyFawn/Beta/
<poningru> someone messed around with it I think
<poningru> I think they copied herd 4 ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FeistyFawn/Beta?action=diff
* poningru is confuzled
<poningru> whatever
<poningru> GAAAAAh
<poningru> nixternal: did you see that?
<poningru> your's was better
<poningru> the other one seemed to be just herd 4
<nixternal> what?
<nixternal> I missed something
<poningru> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FeistyFawn/Beta/
<poningru> seem to be just herd 4
<poningru> as opposed to your really cool one
<poningru> like the oem thing is gone
<nixternal> you guys quit stealing my mojo :)
<nixternal> knock them shadows down a bit
<nixternal> is that 8 8 15 80
<nixternal> 2 2 4 50 is the best drop shadow, very clean and yet gives that floating appearance
<Burgundavia> beuno: you around?
<Burgundavia> ok, need somebody to finish up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Beta
<Burgundavia> I need to head to bed, otherwise I would do it
<rjian> hello Burgundavia 
<Burgundavia> hey rjian, long time no see
<rjian> just around hehe creating articles hehe
<rjian> Burgundavia: u bz ? hehe
<MenZa> :o
<MenZa> Beta :o
* MenZa is intrigued.
<mindspin> what is the email addy for the fridge team?
<meatballhat> jenda: ping!
<jenda> meatballhat: pong!
<meatballhat> jenda: isn't April 1st a Sunday??
<jenda> yep
<meatballhat> :D   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Meetings
<jenda> Yes... I know...
<jenda> aha
<jenda> right :)
<jenda> That's an April fool's joke, meatballhat ;)
<jenda> (fixed)
<meatballhat> then I fell for it  ;-)
<meatballhat> Christina Armstrong has left Canonical???   whaa?
<jenda> yep
<beuno> mornin'
<jenda> mornin' ;)
<beuno> I've just sent an email to the mailing list, but it looks like we're doing duplicate work:    
<beuno> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Beta
<beuno> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyBetaAnnouncement
<beuno> and neither is finished for today, the beta release date  :(
<meatballhat> <meatballhat> Christina Armstrong has left Canonical???   whaa?  ...  <jenda> yep .... and yet she's still responding to email with her canonical.com addy?   ( /me = doesn't like ghosts and/or goblins)  
<jenda> meatballhat: read her mail ;)
* meatballhat removes foot from mouth :P
<meatballhat> jenda: you and your "reading"  
<jenda> :)
<jenda> meatballhat: within a few years, it'll likely be my job.
<jenda> (to read)
* jenda gets to send out about 10 packs of CDs a day...
<meatballhat> jenda: that's my wife's dream job ...  mine is to listen to music ...   :P
<jenda> I must say I don't envy shipit... 
<meatballhat> oh boy!
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> And what's worse - I pay for this from my own money ;)
<jenda> (although most people understood the concept of 'voluntary donation' quite well, so I should strike pretty close to even in the end)
<crimsun> what use is money if it's not spent on voluntary efforts?
<jenda> crimsun++ ;)
<meatballhat> +1 from /me, too  :D
* jenda filled in Bruno's survey
<poningru> gaaah
<poningru> that armstrong person did not respond to like 20 of my emails
<poningru> and tony isnt here so I can bitch at him
<Burgwork> poningru: she is responding the mailing list
<Burgwork> and she has been very busy with the website fresh
<Burgwork> refresh
<poningru> WTH
<poningru> I thought matt was the only guy working on that
<poningru> Burgwork: I basically proposed what tony said, like a while ago and sent it like 20 times to jono, and christina
<poningru> I even wrote up a spec on it
<Burgwork> right
<poningru> but nope
<poningru> zero response from her
<Burgwork> let me raise it with her
<Burgwork> see what happened
<poningru> now I dont know who this new person is
<poningru> chris kenyon
<Burgwork> he is not new
<poningru> or never mind
<poningru> just got an email from armstrong
<Burgwork> excellent
<poningru> ah its about me asking her to attend the meeting
<poningru> and she basically saying no since she is leaving
<Burgwork> ahh
<poningru> is chris kenyon at all in IRC?
<poningru> what is up with free software companies hiring people who do not want to work with community??
<poningru> canonical, mofo all same
* poningru stabs his eyes out with a rusty knife
<adamant1988> poningru: I'm sure they're busy.
<poningru> adamant1988: well then let me FRACKING HELP
<adamant1988> You have to remember, they're not paid to do the stuff you and I do, they have added responsibilities. 
<poningru> yeah then let me take some of those on
<poningru> instead of not responding to my emails, tell me how I can help
<adamant1988> They'll do it when they can I'm sure;
<poningru> like I had to bitch and moan at matt for about a year before he let me start working on website
<poningru> and at mofo
<poningru> marketing SUCKS
<poningru> the girl who is there supposedly running the college campaign
<poningru> wont even respond to my emails regarding using freeculture
<adamant1988> freeculture?
<poningru> freeculture.org
<poningru> its a international student organization
<poningru> about free software, CC, better intellectual property
* poningru is the cofounder of florida freeculture
<adamant1988> Gee, I can't help but wonder why you would want to use it then.
<poningru> and we would love to help out in marketing of firefox on college campuses
<poningru> we are not asking for any fees or anything
<poningru> we just wanna help
<poningru> but ofcourse the lady does not respond to any of my emails
<adamant1988> What do you know about the college demographic?
<poningru> I sent 2 and said frack this
<adamant1988> Because I know if *I* was going to piggyback any services at all to get to them, I'd go through FaceBook,.
<poningru> apart from being one and actually doing tons of these kinds of campaigns?
<adamant1988> poningru: And have you had any documented successes? 
<poningru> ...
<poningru> defectivebydesign.org
<adamant1988> Being a member of a demographic can make it nearly impossible to be objective when analyzing it. 
<poningru> publicaccesstoresearch.org
<poningru> trust me we have done tons of marketing campaigns
<poningru> we did a crap load for cc back in the day
<poningru> why do you think fsf, pk, etc. all want to use us?
<adamant1988> Do they want to, or did you just get them to?
<poningru> no they come to us
<poningru> in the case of defectivebydesign.org
<poningru> they came to us
<adamant1988> uh huh, well, Defective by design looks like a rediculous scare tactic.
* poningru shakes head
<adamant1988> Oh sorry, probably should have sugar coated that.
<poningru> yeah thats it dude
<adamant1988> the defectivebydesign.org website is incredibly slanted and biased, I wouldn't trust it
* poningru is actually rofling right now
<poningru> its cool that you wanna try to knock me down or whatever dude...
<adamant1988> Feel free to laugh, I'm being serious.
<poningru> but dont try to do that with established marketing campaigns
<adamant1988> Yeah, established scare tactics.  Awesome.
<poningru> but yeah you need some lessons in belittling someone too it seems
<adamant1988> I'm not trying to.
<poningru> uh... sure if you say so
<poningru> btw we should probably take this to non-ubuntu channel
<poningru> this is getting non-soc fast
<adamant1988> I'm making a point, your organizations "campaign" services should not be utilized for the marketing team.
<poningru> hooray for not belittling someone
<poningru> like I said you need lessons in that
<adamant1988> I'm not trying to belittle you, I'm a member of your "college demographic" too, and frankly none of these sites look like something I would trust or visit more than once.
<adamant1988> Yes, highly effective.
<poningru> adamant1988: you are not understanding the campaign
<poningru> these websites are not meant to be entirely used for the convincing people to do anything
<adamant1988> I'm even a member of *the* target audience, I'm an informed open-source advocate, and the dbd.org site looks like a rediculous attempt to slant my opinion
<poningru> its the physical talking that is the campaign
<poningru> also keep in mind we cant claim credit for the hazard suits awesomeness
<poningru> that was all fsf
<adamant1988> Now, I like the letter to Steve Jobs and such, but I don't think it's effective.
<poningru> well duh... its not meant to be effective against steve jobs
<poningru> its meant to show the hypocrisy in what he is saying
<poningru> to other people
<adamant1988> Ok, do you have traffic counts?
* MenZa throws a facebook at poningru
<adamant1988> I want to see what kind of exposure the site gets. 
<poningru> traffic counts?
<poningru> adamant1988: you still dont understand
<adamant1988> If the physical talking is your campaign, then it wasn't smart to try to sway me with the url.
<poningru> that site is not meant to be a frontend for convincing people
<poningru> adamant1988: sure it was
<poningru> cause you are supposed to be a marketer
<poningru> a 'informed open-source advocate'
<poningru> s/a/an
<adamant1988> Which I am, so if you're going to give me the URL and then tell me "Oh that doesn't matter" then what was the point?
<poningru> no it doesnt matter to the end-user who we are trying to reach
<poningru> that url matters to other marketers
<adamant1988> I wouldn't use it.
<poningru> i...c
<adamant1988> It's heavily biased, if I was going to use some kind of service for my material, I would pick an objective one.
<poningru> dude...
<poningru> objectivity in marketing?
<poningru> are you sure?
<adamant1988> poningru: I'm a firm believe in data, I've had success with marketing tactics that don't require me to say something that's not true, or slant the evidence in my favor.
<adamant1988> If I can't market something on it's own merits, it's not worth marketing.
<poningru> I never said any of those
<poningru> you just present all the good arguments of one side
<adamant1988> Instead of preaching "DRM is Evil" you should be saying "This is why non-DRM is better" and be clear and concise as to why.
<poningru> uh... no dude
<poningru> thats not how you are supposed to be doing it
<poningru> while that should take up a small portion of your points
<poningru> it should not be the majority
<poningru> you are still thinking the build em and they will come philosophy
<adamant1988> No, I'm thinking in the "I'd rather not slant my information" philosophy.
<poningru> no one is slanting any information
<adamant1988> ... So you call presenting a one sided argument NOT slanting?
<poningru> what information is being 'slanted'
<adamant1988> No you're right, there is absolutely NO bias there at all.
<poningru> ...
<poningru> read through my conversation
<poningru> I can just copy and paste my statements from above
<adamant1988> I bet your "Physical conversations" are just as heavily biased.
<adamant1988> If not more.
<adamant1988> Have you bothered to watch any competitive adverts lately? 
<poningru> explain
<poningru> if you are telling me that these competitive advertz dont have any bias and present 'information'
<poningru> but no go ahead
<poningru> explain to me your marketing idea then dude
<adamant1988> They present accurate information, just look at ANY Red Hat adverts. 
<poningru> you present all the information and let the user decide?
<adamant1988> poningru: You present the information in the appropriate format, just don't slant it. 
<beuno> I have to agree with poningru, marketing isn't about presenting the information and letting the users decide, that only works for a small fraction of users
<poningru> so you say things like 'linux doesnt have any desktop market share'
* beuno butts in
<poningru> ??
<adamant1988> poningru: Or you say "Linux has a rapidly growing market share"
<adamant1988> Both are true.
<poningru> adamant1988: EXACTLY
<poningru> but thats slanting according to you
<poningru> and should not be done
<adamant1988> No, slanting is not presenting the other side at all.
<poningru> WTF
<poningru> you didnt present the other side there
<poningru> you said it has a rapidly growing market share
<poningru> didnt say anything about current market share
<adamant1988> If I was going to make an advert out of that, I would show the growth
<poningru> yes exactly
<poningru> you emphasis the growth, and take attention away from the fact that right now it doesnt have any 
<adamant1988> Ok, so I would show the growth, I would show a statistic in a form where it was readable/entertaining.   But you don't lie about the competitors. 
<poningru> and I guess I can see how some people see this as 'slant' but thats what marketing is
<adamant1988> "DRM is evil!"
<adamant1988> Ok, DRM is NOT evil, and saying so is a blatant attempt to bias me.  
<poningru> adamant1988: how is that false?
<poningru> drm is evil
<adamant1988> hardly, DRM is an anti-theft device on media to prevent unauthorized distribution according to the law.  The fact that we disagree does not make it evil, it CAN make it unethical though.
<poningru> lol
<adamant1988> I agree, DRM is unethical, but hardly Evil.
<adamant1988> I don't think Satan himself has had a hand in it. 
<poningru> evil == marketing speak for unethical
<adamant1988> And *that* is what I'm talking about. 
<poningru> brb
<poningru> what is '*that*'?
<poningru> sorry brb we have a person here to fix the dishwasher
<adamant1988> Using a word substitute that warps what you're saying into a different beast.
<adamant1988> "Unethical
<adamant1988> Not ethical; not in accordance with the standards followed in a business or profession."
<adamant1988> http://www.answers.com/Evil
<adamant1988> The differences are pretty clear.  Of course obviously there is some overlap since you like the FSF and probably agree with RMS on most of his points.
<poningru> no dude the difference is not that clear in an end user's view point
<poningru> sorry the guy just left
<poningru> anyway
<adamant1988> Ask anyone what they associate with the word Evil, and I bet you you'll find the difference is even greater.
<poningru> adamant1988: the entire point of marketing is to show your product as really good
<poningru> without seeming ape-shit crazy
<adamant1988> poningru: Then show your product as good without calling the otherone on things that aren't true.
<poningru> clearly RMS does not fullfill this criterion
<poningru> adamant1988: thats a given
<adamant1988> "DRM is Evil" is blatantly opinionated.  "DRM is a violation of your consumer rights" is a much more true statement.
<poningru> so you are saying you shouldnt have opinions in them?
<poningru> lol
<adamant1988> Well, opinionated was the wrong word I suppose. 
<adamant1988> But I would keep opinions as far from it as possible.
<adamant1988> But, I can understand why the FSF would utilize your services.
<poningru> so what kinda things shouldnt be in advertz?
<poningru> you already said slanting is ok
<poningru> and opinions are allowed
<poningru> so...
<poningru> what isnt allowed?
<poningru> blatantly lieing? we agree on that
<adamant1988> I supposed the extremes of slanting and opinionated/biased advertisind?
<poningru> any sort of lying is wrong
<adamant1988> advertising*
<poningru> so where do you draw the line? and why is your line the one that matters?
<adamant1988> Calling something evil is a bit extreme, and probably not as effective as you would like it to be. 
<poningru> actually dude its really effective I would say
<poningru> you just have to do it without making yourself seem complete ape-shit crazy
<adamant1988> poningru: Do a little study for yourself, tell 10 people that DRM is evil, and tell the other 10 that it's a violation of their consumer rights. 
<adamant1988> I bet the latter is more effective. 
<poningru> adamant1988: I would much rather tell them both
<poningru> adamant1988: you honestly dont think nixternal here is gonna go and tell someone "DRM IS EVIL" and just walk away do you?
<adamant1988> I avoid using such extremes, and I've had good success locally educating people about DRM.
<nixternal> no, I am going to punch them in the face before I walk away :)
<poningru> lol
<beuno> finally some sense...
<adamant1988> poningru: if your goal is to make them think DRM is evil, then you're going to keep pushing that idea.
<adamant1988> By the time you're finished they'll think of the RIAA leadership as relatives of Hitler.
<poningru> they will?
<poningru> damn my skillz amaze even me
<nixternal> RIAA is worse than Hitler
<adamant1988> it was an example.  
<poningru> I didnt know i had such awesome skillz
<beuno> mainly because hitler is dead
<nixternal> I tell people at church that DRM is the anti-christ and they need to stear clear of it. I am going to find a verse eventually in the Bible that will back that up :)
<mindspin> sure you will
<adamant1988> nixternal: Just add it in there somewhere, they'll never notice
<beuno> wikibible!
<adamant1988> I bet the only one who's actually really read the thing is the preacher.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> dude, the Bible is copyrighted
<nixternal> that is nuts
<adamant1988> "And Jesus said unto his followers, do not download mp3s with DRM, for they are evil and unjust"
<nixternal> no, Jesus said "don't download mp3's period!"
<adamant1988> pfft I download Mp3s.
<nixternal> purchase your music, rip it to ogg (vorbis, or whatever), and trade with thy neighbor
<nixternal> I don't download music
<adamant1988> Meh, all my friends use the standard.  I download classical all the time.
<adamant1988> I use Classical when I'm writing and stuff, and it's obviously not protected by copyright anymore, so no DMCA violations for me
<poningru> actually dude
<poningru> the performances are copyrighted
<crimsun> nixternal: don't you mean "translations are copyrighted"?
<adamant1988> I really need to start getting my friends using vorbis. 
<poningru> even though the sheet music isnt
<nixternal> with Last.fm, I don't have to download anymore
<nixternal> crimsun: yes :)
<nixternal> but you know what I mean ;p
<nixternal> man, this guy follows me everywhere
<adamant1988> poningru: Hrmm, oh well, guess I need to stop using google to find the stuff :( 
<nixternal> Google is the devil!
<poningru> adamant1988: find british royal orchestra's performances
<poningru> they are pd
<nixternal> downloading mp3s, movies, office, xp, vista, or whatever, is the life of a MySpacetard
<crimsun> nixternal's surfing myspace using ie7 on vista as we type
<nixternal> I do not condone it, do not enjoy it, and actually when I hear someone at school talk about their MySpace friends like they are real, I beat them up ;p
<nixternal> hahaha crimsun, I am waiting for someone to blog something like that :)
<nixternal> crimsun: actually, imbrandon is such a Windows junky, he runs Kubuntu with a Vista theme and actually created the ever so popular Royal theme for KDE and KBFX or whatever it is called
<nixternal> My KDE theme screams KDE. I jsut recently switched from Plastik to QtCurve, but kept the inverted look, and even use the default KDE colors, with a semi transparent kicker, and a picture of Cabo San Lucas as my wallpaper
<adamant1988> nixternal: EEWWWW KDE USZR!!!
<nixternal> hrmm
* nixternal doesn't get in the battle of GNOME vs. KDE
<poningru> oh come on
<poningru> those are fun
<adamant1988> No, Vi vs Emacs arguments are better
<nixternal> Kate FTW!
<nixternal> I use emacs when running tty1-6, and I use Kate when I am in the GUI
* beuno is reminided of a slashdot poll: http://slashdot.org/pollBooth.pl?qid=1396
<beuno> Ninjas vs Pirates!
<nixternal> that is what I just picked
<nixternal> haha
<beuno> it's hard not to
<beuno> Burgwork: I've been a bit disconnected from UWN, but I'm getting it up to speed in the weekend, it's still going out sunday
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: won't be able to help with UWN, maybe tomorrow
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: tomorrow works too  :D
<Admiral_Chicago> btw, congrats on memberstip
<Admiral_Chicago> ship*
<beuno> thanks!  and thanks for the support
<Admiral_Chicago> np
<Burgwork> beuno: sounds good
<Burgwork> I have the whole weekend free, so I will work on it on Saturday
<beuno> great, so we'll all be available
<beuno> jenda has been working to get the UWN exposed on ubuntu's front page!
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-24
<adamant1988> jenda: You here?
<adamant1988> Well, whoever does the website might want to fix the giant brown typo
<adamant1988> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/webforums
<adamant1988> "Web fourms" 
<Burgwork> adamant1988: file a bug
<Burgwork> unforunately, community edit access has since the changeove
<MenZa> Isn't that just a...anyone-can-use-and-edit Wiki?
<MenZa> :P
<MenZa> :o
<Burgwork> used to be
<Burgwork> now is drupal
* MenZa splutters
<MenZa> DRUPAL+
<MenZa> The old wiki was bad enough.
* MenZa really wants MediaWiki :(
<adamant1988> Anywho... it just needs fixed... I'll go file a bug in a few
<Burgwork> mediawiki is php and has security issues
<MenZa> YOU have security issues!
* MenZa just thought the old wiki was horrible to edit.
<Burgwork> wiki.ubuntu.com is still a wiki
<Burgwork> www.ubuntu.com is now drupal
<MenZa> I like the new website.
<MenZa> A lot.
<MenZa> It looks very professional.
<adamant1988> Ubuntu uses an old version of MoinMoin for their Wiki don't they?
<MenZa> Hmm, I don't remember what it's called
<MenZa> Yeah
<MenZa> MoinMoin Wiki Engine
<adamant1988> Whatever it is, I know it's not as up to date as it should be because recent versions of the software allow for WYSIWYG editing.
<MenZa> pfft
<MenZa> Give me a proper syntax
<MenZa> I don't need WYSIWYG
<adamant1988> MenZa: I like coding it out, and you like coding it out.  Not everyone does.
<MenZa> I hate when people think their "new" syntaxes are so perfect
<adamant1988> The more WYSIWYG it is, the more docs we'll have.
<MenZa> adamant1988: I don't mind WYSIWYG
<MenZa> as long as I can turn it off :)
<adamant1988> The only place that I think WYSIWYG would really help me is constructing tables.
<MenZa> If I just have html tables, I honestly don't care
<adamant1988> It ends up taking me some amount of time to construct a proper floating table to use as my table-of-contents
<MenZa> :D
<adamant1988> I ended up basing my table off the one in the MarketingTeam wiki.
<adamant1988> Trimmed down as I thought necessary though
<MenZa> wow
<MenZa> I feel bad now
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> tr = tablerow
<MenZa> td = table...?
<MenZa> table
<MenZa>    -> table row
<MenZa>        -> table d-whatever
<MenZa> huzzah
<adamant1988> MenZa: It doesn't seem that simple on Ubuntu's wiki lol
<MenZa> true
<MenZa> I hated making my wikipage
<adamant1988> There's a lot of || Thishtana || <color=#000000> this that and the other ||
<MenZa> yeh
<MenZa> BAD syntax
<adamant1988> WYSIWYG is just much faster when it comes to tables I think.
<Burgwork> MenZa: please quit it
<Burgwork> moin has a different syntax
<Burgwork> get used to it
<MenZa> It's totally illegible
<Burgwork> no, it is merely different
<MenZa> It's messy
<adamant1988> MenZa: I understand it well enough, I'm just saying that WYSIWYG might be more efficient. 
<MenZa> And badly structured
<Burgwork> in a lot of ways it is less legible than mediawikis
<MenZa> adamant1988: quite possibly
<Burgwork> however, IT IS NOT GOING TO CHANGE
<MenZa> I'm not saying Mediawiki's is good
<MenZa> In fact, I'm yet to find any wikis/bulletin boards/whatever with a proper table creation syntax
<adamant1988> Well, I'm sure it's a difficult thing to make
<MenZa> I don't question that :)
<MenZa> Alas, now I must go
<MenZa> I'm tired
<MenZa> I have work tomorrow :\
<poningru> damn it
<poningru> guys I wanna apologise for dropping the ball on the beta release notes
<poningru> I was just really really pissed about armstrong not replying to any of my emails
<poningru> and I basically said frack this
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Prolly b/c she was cleaning out her desk I'd imagine?
<poningru> so... I'm sorry
<poningru> tonyyarusso: hehe
<tonyyarusso> Don't worry about it too much
* tonyyarusso had no idea she was leaving
<poningru> no dude I can understand that, its just she never replied previously
<poningru> see its not just her its some people at mofo too
<poningru> same response
<poningru> as in nil
<poningru> so I was like frack marketing for oss
<poningru> for like a day
<tonyyarusso> at mofo?
<poningru> mozilla foundation
<tonyyarusso> ah
<beuno> where did she announce she was leaving?
<tonyyarusso> I don't think she did - Fabio mentioned it
<beuno> yes, but how did he find out?
<tonyyarusso> He works there
<beuno> he mentions an email
<beuno> aaaah
<beuno> makes sense
<tonyyarusso> :)
<beuno> would of been great for them to give us the heads up...
<poningru> yeah...
<poningru> I wanna bring this up with jono
<tonyyarusso> Go for it
<beuno> +1 on nagging to jono  :p
<beuno> maybe we should drag him into our meeting?
<poningru> I emailed him
<poningru> no response yet
<Burgundavia> do we really need him?
<beuno> well, we have to build some sort of bridge to canonical, don't we?
<beuno> it seems we've been out of the loop
<poningru> indeed
<poningru> Burgundavia: armstrong forwarded my email to the new guy
<Burgundavia> he is not that person
<poningru> err semi new guy
<poningru> right
<Burgundavia> which new guy?
<Burgundavia> jono is not that person (in terms of the bridge, that is)
<poningru> but if the semi-new-guy works like armstrong we should def have jono in
<poningru> oh?
<poningru> who would that person be then?
<poningru> Burgundavia: chris kenyon
<poningru> the new guy
<Burgundavia> he is not knew
<Burgundavia> s/knew/new
<Burgundavia> geez, I am tired
<poningru> right semi new guy
<Burgundavia> christina is newer than chris and the person we want to talk to more
<beuno> Burgundavia: who would be the person then?
<Burgundavia> christina armstrong is our person
<Burgundavia> matthew for the web stuf
<beuno> well, that's not good  :D
<poningru> since she is leaving
<Burgundavia> leaving the company?
<poningru> yeah dude
<beuno> ha!
<Burgundavia> hmm
<poningru> let me forward you the email
<beuno> Burgundavia: a few emails have been flying through the ML
<boredandblogging> anyone need any help? UWN or anything?
<Burgundavia> I see that
<beuno> so that leaves us with no bridge, which is why jono came up
<tonyyarusso> boredandblogging: UWN always needs help
<Burgundavia> ahh, I see
<Burgundavia> I misread that
<Burgundavia> likely because i was at work
<beuno> which I thought was the person who bridged the community to canonical
<Burgundavia> well, chris can do it now
<beuno> yes, we just wanted to make sure this doesn't happen again
<Burgundavia> what doesn't happen agains?] 
<beuno> we found out christina was leaving out of pure luck
<Burgundavia> right
<beuno> someone said "let's invite christina to the meeting"
<boredandblogging> tonyyarusso, any particular section, I tried searching for some In The Press links, but its a bit thin out there even with the beta release
<Burgundavia> that sort of thing is not something that is going to be shared with teh community
<beuno> and then fabian answered "she's not working here anymore"
<beuno> boredandblogging: want to fill in some of the info for the newly approved members?
<tonyyarusso> boredandblogging: Start on some other stuff and come back to itp after they've had a few hours to process the beta
<beuno> Burgundavia: marketing person from canonical leaving isn't worth mentioning to the "ubuntu marketing team"?
<Burgundavia> companies rarely share who is leaving publicly
<Burgundavia> it is fact of life
<beuno> yeah, that's true
<Burgundavia> look, I also carry the title of Open Source communtiy manager, merely at Userful
<Burgundavia> I deal with these things as well
<beuno> I don't like it, but it's true
<beuno> aaah
<beuno> so you're the person we should nag!   :D
<Burgundavia> there is also a feeling from within Canonical that we are disorganized
<boredandblogging> i'll add links to the newly approved members, is it ok if I just read their own descriptions for the summary?
<beuno> boredandblogging: yes, I'll look over it tomorrow
<beuno> boredandblogging: but at least you can push it forward  :D
<boredandblogging> beuno, will do
<poningru> Burgundavia: well no duh
<poningru> they wont tell us what they are working on
<poningru> so we cant really do anything to help
<poningru> what the feeling I am getting from canonical is lets keep official pr and community marketing seperate
<poningru> I dont know how true that is
<poningru> if it is then I will just back off and do the community marketing thing
<beuno> maybe it's a chicken and egg situation, but we still have to find a way around it
<beuno> I see it that way too poningru
<poningru> if they dont want it to be separate I wanna help
<beuno> the Beta announcment just now is a good example
<poningru> yeah and I wanna avoid that for final
<Burgundavia> yep, the beta document being crap was partly my fault
<Burgundavia> shall we start on teh final document now?
<Burgundavia> all it really needs is some screenshots
<beuno> I wasn't talking about that, but we worked on 2 documents, and neither was used in ubuntu.com
<poningru> Burgundavia: isnt there another beta before this?
<Burgundavia> there will be a release candidate
<beuno> it was said somewhere that "canonical would handle the official announcement"
<poningru> err right
<Burgundavia> the press release itself will be canonical
<Burgundavia> the graphical notes we can do, if we step and prove it
<poningru> Burgundavia: err actually the release notes being crap was kinda my fault
<poningru> see my earlier apology
<beuno> wasn't that way with previous herds
<poningru> anyway
<Burgundavia> no worries
<Burgundavia> it happened
<beuno> well, I practically didn't help there either, so I've got part of the blame too
<poningru> Burgundavia: but see what I was talking about was lets do a press release thing for final
<beuno> but again, it almost feels like we're being pushed away
<Burgundavia> the press release is going to done by canonical
<poningru> where we do it all localized
<Burgundavia> look, writing good press releases is hard and you need a good list
<poningru> Burgundavia: but why cant people work together?
<Burgundavia> for the record, I also do that for Userful and I have painstakingly collected my list
<Burgundavia> they can
<Burgundavia> I will talk with Chris by phone on Monday
<tonyyarusso> That'd be great
<poningru> is he the one that does them?
<poningru> Burgundavia: have you seen the spec I wrote up?
<Burgundavia> he will be the one working with a pr agency to do it
<Burgundavia> poningru: linky
<Burgundavia> ?
<poningru> hold on
<Burgundavia> at the end of the day, we have to recognize that the press release will be written by somebody else
<Burgundavia> lets work on the bits we can rock on
<beuno> well, you talking to Chris puts my mind at ease on that subject
<beuno> maybe get him in our meeting?
<Burgundavia> I can try
<Burgundavia> it is a weekend for him
<beuno> just to try and get back in sync
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> we need to keep it tightly focused then
<Burgundavia> these are the issues at stake:
<poningru> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/loco-press-releases
<Burgundavia> 1. press release localization
<tonyyarusso> noooooooooo
<Burgundavia> 2. graphical release notes
<Burgundavia> poningru: one note on that: Canonical sends in en worldwide, not just _gb
<Burgundavia> given that english is the default language for business.
<poningru> well right
<poningru> but why not have it localized?
<Burgundavia> I agree with you
<Burgundavia> given that we don't need to hide what Feisty contains, we can say that there is no need to embargo the actual contents
<Burgundavia> as for the actual release notes, we should try and get a pdf version
<Burgundavia> probably not difficult
<Burgundavia> nixternal: you still up?
<nixternal> yes
<beuno> Burgundavia: I also think special attention should be paid to sites like digg and slashdot, to make sure the approptiate information gets through
<beuno> it's very common for random wiki lins to go there
<Burgundavia> nixternal: given you have real world marketing experience, care to wade in?
<beuno> and that's a big audience to be misguiding
<Burgundavia> beuno: that issue is due to the website changeover
<nixternal> what are we discussing?
<Burgundavia> better canonical ?<--> marketing team communication
<Burgundavia> basically, those of us who could edit the website haven't got those rights back yet
<Burgundavia> I need to ping Nuzum directly
<nixternal> well I have been saying that for over a year now
<Burgundavia> regarding the specific issues at hand, any thoughts?
<nixternal> I haven't seen anything out of the Canonical side as far as marketing, all of Ubuntu marketing has been done by community members
<Burgundavia> the ubuntu people have done a bunch of paper stuff
<nixternal> It upsets me to see them put marketing resources into a closed-source/non-free system such as Launchpad to be honest
<Burgundavia> and there was talk of getting some of the mystory stuff to the community, to be wrirten
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: I agree.  LP's non-open status makes me quite uncomfortable, given what we use it for...
<nixternal> yup, and it upsets a majority of the devs as well
<Burgundavia> it is a festering sore
<Burgundavia> but that is a bikeshed we don't need to paint again
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I love the anology
<poningru> lol
<Burgundavia> ok, I just pinged Matthew about restoring website access
<poningru> where is he?
<poningru> what happened to his channel?
<nixternal> he is on vacation
<poningru> oh
<poningru> he is?
<Burgundavia> oh, geez
<poningru> where is ho whats his face
<poningru> hops or something
<Burgundavia> hops?
<poningru> not sure what his name was
<poningru> old time webmaster
<Burgundavia> heno?
<poningru> yeah thats it
<Burgundavia> he is canonicals accessibility person
<poningru> oh?
<Burgundavia> random fact: heno has no arms or legs
<poningru> waah?
<poningru> are you serious?
<nixternal> ya, he did a huge website redesign, and then goes on vacation :)
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<Burgundavia> ie: he kicks all of our asses at the whole typing thing
<poningru> Burgundavia: how does he type?
<poningru> who unregistered matt's channel though?
* poningru steals it
<poningru> we should totally do that
<poningru> when he comes back a bunch of us should be sitting in there with ops
<Burgundavia> matts channel?
<tonyyarusso> #ubuntu-matt
<tonyyarusso> For website questions
<tonyyarusso> poningru: lol
<Burgundavia> ahh
* beuno thinks that a simple wiki page with a "who does what" would solve a lot of problems
<beuno> as in "in charge of"
<beuno> ubuntu-wide
<Burgundavia> there is already CanonicalStaff
<Burgundavia> back to the topic at hand
<Burgundavia> anything else you want me to talk to Chris about?
<beuno> ok, good enough
<beuno> Burgundavia: maybe a "what does canonical expect from us"?
<beuno> so we know if we're lagging behind
<Burgundavia> I think they expect regular meetings
<Burgundavia> and clear projects
<Burgundavia> for instance, the dyi
<Burgundavia> is there a clear todo and a project plan?
<beuno> yes, it has been stalled on my side
<Burgundavia> yep
<beuno> but it's clear on what's left
<Burgundavia> letting stuff get stalled on one person is bad
<beuno> finish the php code, and start uploading
<Burgundavia> the UWN and the release notes seemed to have survived my disappearance
<beuno> well, I pushed all the code to the bzr with comments
<Burgundavia> is it doable to have dyi up for Feisty?
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: barely - took some big "stepping up to the plate", largely on beuno's part.
<beuno> I still intend to finish it, but I've been trying get UWN back up
<beuno> :D
<Burgundavia> indeed
<tonyyarusso> So yeah, about that membership thing, thumbs ups for beuno 
<Burgundavia> and my saturday just got blown apart, due to a careless alarm tech cutting some network cables in my office
<beuno> but to answer your other question, yes, it's doable to get diy by feist
<beuno> that is our self appointed goal with dan and jenda
<Burgundavia> when was the last time you put a call out for volunteers?
<Burgundavia> do you have some "junior jobs"?
<beuno> Burgundavia: I (we) can handle the UWN
<beuno> Burgundavia: for UWN or DIY?
<Burgundavia> the latter
<poningru> beuno: yeah dude I wanna help with that too
<beuno> poningru: the more the merrier
<poningru> I thought it was done and ready to go
<beuno> Burgundavia: it's up to a point where it would take 10 times less for us to get it up then have new ppl get in
<Burgundavia> ok
<beuno> after it's up, theres all kinds of small sized jobs we can pass on
<beuno> poningru: #33 needs some work
<beuno> cleaning up, suming up, filling in a few sections
<poningru> oh blargh?
<beuno> blargh?
<poningru> see I am not at all knowledgable about bzr
<poningru> I do not know what you mean about 33
<beuno> aah
<beuno> UWN #33:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue33
<poningru> oh lol
<beuno> you meant DIY?
<poningru> I thought you meant ..yeah
<Burgundavia> what about hosting a sprint on the DYI next weekend?
<beuno> poningru: you familiar with PHP?
<poningru> beuno: yep
<poningru> working on suc right now
<poningru> well supposed to be
<beuno> well, this is good news  :D
<poningru> also one suggestion a friend of mine had is...
<poningru> most newsletters and magazines release for the week following
<beuno> poningru: do you have bzr installed?
<poningru> beuno: yes
<poningru> I know how to download
<poningru> but no clue how to push
<poningru> DRAT
<poningru> ok sorry guys I have to go sleep
<poningru> a rep is coming to our uni tomorrow
<poningru> so have to wake up extra early
<Burgundavia> cya
<beuno> poningru: np, we'll continue this later on
<poningru> yes please
<poningru> :)
<poningru> nn
<Burgundavia> beuno: back on release managemetn for the dyi stuff
<beuno> Burgundavia: the situation is I need to work on it for 2 hours and it should be "usable"
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> do you want to try and hold a "sprint" for it next weekend?
<beuno> but I've been putting all my energy on UWN, and have been coding too much at work, so that's been turning me off
<Burgundavia> yep, the UWN is a huge time suck
<beuno> well, what would the sprint consist in?  me drinking tons of energy drinks?  :p
<Burgundavia> that is why I burned out
<Burgundavia> http://wiki.python.org/moin/SprintIntroduction
<Burgundavia> ignore the "in the same place stuff"
<beuno> I just got a "forum integration" think out of my system by hacking up the acual code for it and sending it to ryan
<beuno> Burgundavia: I know what a sprint is, it just normally involves more then one developer  :p
<beuno> I'm aiming to get the rest of the backend done this weekend
<Burgundavia> indeed
<beuno> if not, I'll make sure that poningru can finish whatever I didn't
<beuno> and get it up
<Burgundavia> I cannot code worth a damn, but I and Madpilot can do some of the web stuff
<Burgundavia> and if we declare a sprint and say "we need this to be done", we will get people
<beuno> I'm not comfortable being the bottleneck, so I'm up to a point where it's harder *not* to do it
<Burgundavia> sadly, getting rid of a bottleneck is easier said than done
<beuno> ok, well, let's do this, if I don't get it done by this weekend, next one we do a sprint
<beuno> yeap, sadly
<Burgundavia> what is your thought on getting the UWN out by?
<beuno> I'd like to get it out by sunday, as planned
<boredandblogging> beuno, shouldn't you write your own member profile on the UWN? ;-)
<beuno> impose an actual "weekly" release
<beuno> boredandblogging: probably not, heh
<beuno> but I will make sure none of it is incorrect
<boredandblogging> beuno, hah, congrats man
<beuno> boredandblogging: thanks  :D
<Burgundavia> sunday means differeent things in different places
<beuno> Burgundavia: I'd also like to address mark's comment on getting more exposue to "uwn"
<Burgundavia> remember, our timezones are 10 hours apart
<beuno> Burgundavia: I don't mind it's the "latest hour possible in the world"
<beuno> as long as it's always on the same day
<Burgundavia> I usually aimed for Sunday 00:00 UTC-8, which is 10am your time
<beuno> and sunday seems like a good day due to the weekend (free time), and people starting the week with the latest news
<Burgundavia> ok, shall we say Sunday 08:00 UTC?
<beuno> well, I don't get up before 2pm my time on sundays, so if that's where you want to aim, I'll have to get it done by saturday  :p
<Burgundavia> that means I can do a great deal of the heavy lifting Saturday night
<Burgundavia> well, if we get it out before Sunday, that leaves you free to work on the DYI stuff :0
<Burgundavia> :)
<beuno> Burgundavia: why not 23:00 UTC the latest
<beuno> hahaha
<beuno> true
<beuno> I thought this was a more "from now on" discussion
<Burgundavia> it is, 33 hasn't be released yet :)
<beuno> this particular one, as soon as possible as long as it's before monday
<Burgundavia> I look at the number of weekends before Feisty and I see time vanishing quickly
<beuno> also, it should be on the fridge instantly
<Burgundavia> I can do that
<beuno> great
<beuno> and while we're on it, I want to get the translations organized
<beuno> it gets translated into all kinds of languages
<beuno> which just fade away into some blog
<beuno> only french and spanish (I usually make sure it gets translated into spanish) links are added in the wiki
<Burgundavia> I almost wonder if we should move off the wiki at some point
<beuno> Burgundavia: to where?
<Burgundavia> no idea, hence the wondering and not a decision
* beuno doesn't know why he keeps pinging you, there's nobody else talking
<Burgundavia> habit
<beuno> maybe a specific section in ubuntu.com?
<Burgundavia> the workflow for translating on the wiki kind of sucks
<beuno> like the fridge?
<Burgundavia> I don't really know
<beuno> what I do for translations is actually create the /ES with the english content
<Burgundavia> I think we would need some sort of customization on top of an existing app
<beuno> and mail me LoCo to get them translating
<beuno> Burgundavia: would there be any realistic way tu use rosetta?
<Burgundavia> not easily
<Burgundavia> we need to generate pot files
* beuno is going to remove the tab button from the keyboard
<Burgundavia> then we need to merge the content back in
<beuno> well, that can be automated I think
<beuno> I'm not sure how much it would take for the whole translation proces in rosetta though
<Burgundavia> a lot
<beuno> having to be approved and all
<Burgundavia> need ot create docbook from the moin, then pos from the docbook
<Burgundavia> then pull to pos out and then merge them back with the docbook and regenerate the moin
<Burgundavia> it could be scripted
<beuno> maybe we should add "mail the translation groups" to the post-release checklist?
<beuno> simple and effective?
<Burgundavia> yep, but via what email?
<beuno> doesn't matter, does it?
<Burgundavia> sort of
<Burgundavia> we need to tell the correct people
<beuno> "UWN #XX is out, please start translating"
<beuno> to there mailing lists"
<Burgundavia> ah, to the mailing lists
<beuno> yes, I thought you meant "from", not "to"
<Burgundavia> that would need to passed through the admin queue
<beuno> well, the editor can be suscribed to them
<Burgundavia> wow
<beuno> I'd be willing to
<Burgundavia> there has got to be an easier way
* beuno hugs his gmail filters
<beuno> I can't think of one right now, but we can fire an email to the ML
<beuno> and maybe the LoCo one too
<Burgundavia> be nice if we built up regular translators
<beuno> we already kind of have for 4 or 5 languages
<Burgundavia> es and which others?
<beuno> just very unstructured
<beuno> fr
<beuno> de
<beuno> and some language I can't understand
<Burgundavia> heh
<beuno> hungarian or something like that
<Burgundavia> where are they going?
<beuno> blogs
<Burgundavia> ahh
<Burgundavia> hmm
<beuno> and there are some other germans
<beuno> translating it
<beuno> and making it kubuntu specific:  http://www.kubuntu-de.org/kubuntu-weekly-news/2006/kwn-26-12-31-dezember-2006
<Burgundavia> ironic we have this created this web interface and we cannot use it
<beuno> http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/lettre/
<beuno> http://start.linux.org.ba/Ubuntu_nedjeljnik/31
<beuno> well, that's something to bring up  :D
<Burgundavia> well, our translations appear to be well in hand
<beuno> yeap, just very spread out
<Burgundavia> so what we really need is people adding them to the wiki page
<Burgundavia> shall I edit the page to create a space for them, to encourage more?
<beuno> yes, and having some sort of specific method to notify them we released
<Burgundavia> we already have that: it is called the mailing to -news
<beuno> well, if you see previous UWNs, there is a "translations" item on most of them
<beuno> Burgundavia: yes, but do *they* know that?
<beuno> my impression is that the UWN gets to them in all sort of ways
<beuno> fridge, other lists, links in forums, blogs, etc
<Burgundavia> if we get the fridge up the first day
* nixternal checks the UWN for some Kubuntu love
<Burgundavia> should we get something on the forums?
<nixternal> if I don't find it, you all are in trouble ;p
<beuno> Burgundavia: absolutely
<Burgundavia> nixternal: nope, you are
<beuno> hahah
<nixternal> d'oh
<beuno> Burgundavia: but we should add all these things to the "post-release"
<Burgundavia> shall we try for this forum:" http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=222
<beuno> - send to the fridge
<beuno> - send to translators
<beuno> - send to forum
<beuno> yeap, seems like the best place
<Burgundavia> we need to make you a fridge editor
<Burgundavia> it should say what specifically is needed for each
<beuno> what kind of voodoo does that involve?
<Burgundavia> for the firdge?
<Burgundavia> mail fridge-devel@lists.ubuntu.com asking for an account
<Burgundavia> can you sort out with the forums to see if you and/or I can post to that forum?
<beuno> yes, every single item should have an explanation, so someone like me can take over when it's been left out and get it going again
<Burgundavia> for the translators, I say we send one mailing list to the lococontacts list each month
<beuno> yes, I'll sort out the forum stuff
<Burgundavia> and let them find it find via the three methods we release by
<beuno> that sounds much better
<beuno> and maybe add a "Translations" item to the template
<Burgundavia> yep
<beuno> and leave common languages empty or "needs translation" to encourage anyone to go ahead and do it
<nixternal> beuno: if you would like, I can (and so can Burgundavia) put in a good word. But I would actually wait a couple of days, then remind me. We are waiting for Jono to come at us with a new proposal for the Fridge
<beuno> needs translation can be a link to specific instructions...
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<beuno> nixternal: I'm still trying to figure out how some thinks work around here, so basically whatever you guys recomend
<beuno> Burgundavia: should I go ahead and edit the template for the translations?
<nixternal> beuno: things just work, no need to try and figure them out ;p
<Burgundavia> absolutely
<beuno> nixternal: tell that to the DIY code that still needs to be finished
<nixternal> ahh, DIY 1 year later (err 2 now almost)
<Burgundavia> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=222
<nixternal> at least someone is finally doing it though
<beuno> 1 year???  I've been here for a little under 6 months, didn't know it went that far back
<Burgundavia> dyi is an idea a long time coming
<nixternal> a very long time coming
<Burgundavia> jenda and I have talked about it for a long time and even jenda is not the original dev, if my memory serves me correctly
<nixternal> I remember when we had like ubuntupeople.com or something
<tonyyarusso> Me too
<nixternal> Burgundavia: you are correct
<Burgundavia> indeed ubuntupeople.com
<nixternal> the original dev was the owner of ubuntupeople.com on that
<Burgundavia> which thankfully diead
<nixternal> then we (I think I) pissed him off because we decided to take action and actually try to make stuff happen
<Burgundavia> sorry,wrong link
<Burgundavia> http://www.eweek.com/slideshow_viewer/0,1205,l=&s=26744&a=203626&po=19,00.asp?p=y
<beuno> I, for some random reason, own easyubuntu.com
<beuno> just a fun fact
<Burgundavia> ahh
<tonyyarusso> beuno: Good to know?
<beuno> not a flatering pic for mark
<beuno> tonyyarusso: it's just lying there waiting for a good idea to come up
<Burgundavia> a redirect to ubuntu.com for now
<Burgundavia> ?
<nixternal> easyubuntu, not like that script that installed all kinds of junk?
<Burgundavia> easyubuntu was teh better version, forked off automatix
<boredandblogging> beuno, added the new member profiles
<beuno> nixternal: no, unrelated
<beuno> Burgundavia: not a bad idea, I'll add a redirect
<Burgundavia> maybe we can create a "ubuntu.com/switch" page
<beuno> boredandblogging: checking out
<Burgundavia> and then redirect easyubuntu.com to that
<beuno> Burgundavia: it's just sitting there, so I don't mind changing it around
<beuno> I originally had an idea to a website where you could search for packages in the repos and install them straight from Firefox
<beuno> had the extension half programmed
<beuno> but I just didn't have the time
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> there was a long term plan for that
<beuno> really?  I wasn't aware of it
<Burgundavia> you know, you could upstage cnr by getting that out sooner <evil grin>
<beuno> I got frustrated by having such a hard time finding software
<beuno> hahahah
<beuno> yes, that's what I need, more work
<Burgundavia> http://wiki.freespire.org/index.php/Linspire_Canonical_Partnership_FAQ
<beuno> ah, "a few years"
<Burgundavia> read that as "Linspire is being eaten alive by Ubuntu, so they are jumping ship to Ubuntu"
<Burgundavia> basically I widely expect Linspire to be sold at some point
<beuno> yes, lindows didn't work out very well
<beuno> it is, there is linspire, which is paid, and freespire, which is free
<Burgundavia> they are doing well in the educational market
<beuno> at least AFAIK
<Burgundavia> and they just dropped their Freespire OSS edition, much touted
<tonyyarusso> really?
<beuno> oh, I missed that
* tonyyarusso too
* beuno curses his bloglines
<Burgundavia> http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.distributions.freespire.user/1668
<beuno> hm, seems the move to ubuntu-based provoked it
<boredandblogging> can we stop displaying the whole URL for In The Press? Some of them are taking up almost a whole row. Maybe have a 'For Full Article: Link' and Link is a [http://whatever Link] .
<tonyyarusso> boredandblogging: go for it
<beuno> not really
<tonyyarusso> I think we actually used to do it that way
<beuno> the UWN does to the emailing list
<beuno> which is plain text
<beuno> so that doesn't work very well
<tonyyarusso> beuno: It will show [http://whatever Link]  in the e-mail, which isn't much
<beuno> right, well, Burgundavia?
<Burgundavia> well?
* beuno steps aside
<Burgundavia> no we need to do that
<Burgundavia> for the plaintext email
<Burgundavia> hmm, matthew revell sat on the freespire board
<tonyyarusso> interesting
<beuno> yes, it might explain things a bit
<boredandblogging> ok, how about the link is on the next line after the article, so the wiki doesn't break up the link into two lines if its really long?
<beuno> boredandblogging: that sounds doable, yes
<boredandblogging> and maybe smaller text? but that might cause problems in the email
<beuno> boredandblogging: text size can't be changed
<beuno> in emails that is
<beuno> in the wiki, I don't think it's worth it
<Burgundavia> http://www.understated.co.uk/blog/2006/resignation-from-freespire-leadership-board/
<boredandblogging> ok, next line it is
<nixternal> haha, I said they should name the new Beryl Compiz crap they are doing again, CrAp. didn't realise one of the devs was hanging out in there
<nixternal> oh well, I called it how I see it ;p
<beuno> lol
<boredandblogging> not to nit-picky, but the os news review was posted in 32, probably works better this week because of the beta, leave it alone?
<beuno> Burgundavia: how's this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate
<Burgundavia> looks good
<Burgundavia> we will need to create those pages for each week, but that is not a major deal
<beuno> no, and even if we don't they will have a direct link to where to dump the translation
<beuno> hmmm
<beuno> UWN breaks after adding the translation bit
<beuno> anyone know what language this is in?   http://emir.linux.org.ba/?p=32
<beuno> Burgundavia: should I remove melissa as the "final editor" for LoCo News?
<beuno> I haven't gotten her to pay any attention to it for a long time now
<Burgundavia> sure
<Burgundavia> she is knee deep in finding a new job, I think
<beuno> Burgundavia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<beuno> and that should conclude a big part of what we've been throwing around the last couple of hours
<beuno> at least it's documented  :D
<beuno> boredandblogging: don't forget to add your name at the bottom of the UWN
<boredandblogging> beuno, will do
<boredandblogging> anything else that needs work?
<beuno> boredandblogging: "In The Blogoshpere" needs some lovin
<beuno> and the "In The Press" section summaries should be a bit longer
<beuno> (2 or 3 lines, see previous UWNs)
<boredandblogging> ok, I'll work on them both
<beuno> and it seems we don't have any LoCo news...  :(
<beuno> I'll organize all that's scattered in the UWN tomorrow
<beuno> and nag LoCo teams
<beuno> or just make up random stuff about them like "X LoCo are sacrificing pigs to Debian"
<beuno> that'll teach em not to produce any news
<boredandblogging> lol
<boredandblogging> whats the policy for the blogosphere? I know we don't want to pimp out random blogs
<boredandblogging> i'm going to change the ITN to look like the previous UWNs
<beuno> boredandblogging: it's hard to say, but you can add links you find interesting and we can edit them out if necessary
<tonyyarusso> boredandblogging: It's new, so it lacks much in the way of policy.
<beuno> don't sumaries them until they're checked
<beuno> and yes, theres that  :D
<tonyyarusso> The main point is to find the blogs that are exceptionally well-written and in-depth
<beuno> the main idea behind it is to encourage bloggers
<beuno> yes
<tonyyarusso> Hilight both the coverage of us and the work of the blogger; try to lure them into helping us
<beuno> that should go on there as a comment
* beuno goes to the template
<boredandblogging> alright, let me find some blogs and we'll go from there
<beuno> it seems it was already on there  :D
<beuno> yes, I believe adamant1988 brought up the proposal for something like this
<boredandblogging> its a good idea, just going to be interesting filtering through them
<beuno> and once a few of them get a taste of being on it, it will be much harder  :D
<boredandblogging> hah, true
<beuno> well, I', out
<beuno> *I'm
<beuno> dog wants to pee, I want to pee
<beuno> and it's 4am
<beuno> Burgundavia: great brainstorming today
<beuno> tomorrow I'll put some attention on UWN #33 and DIY
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<beuno> g'night all
<boredandblogging> nite
<jenda> Good morning
<Zerlinna> jenda: seems they're all still sleeping ;)
<jenda> Looks like it :)
<jenda> beuno: ping
<jenda> Well, I admit I have just gotten up about half an hour ago ;) But then again, yesterday was a loong night
<Zerlinna> jenda: at least I already had a coffee ;)
<jenda> Hehe... /me isn't much of a coffee person
* jenda runs off to make some tea
<jenda> :)
<Zerlinna> jenda: I can't get my brain to work in the morning without a bit coffeine :-P
<jenda> tea has plenty ;)
<Zerlinna> jenda: I thought that was theine?
<jenda> Bah, they kept changing the name ;) It's nearly identical to caffeine, so it was, at one time, at least, called tea caffeine.
<jenda> Or that's what I gathered - what's important is that it's there ;)
<Zerlinna> jenda: wikipedia says you're right :-D
<jenda> whee :)
<jenda> I was actually hoping you'd check, so I wouldn't have to ;)
* jenda is raking through a ton of email :/
<Zerlinna> lol
<Zerlinna> jenda: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Wikipedia+search?content=35639 ;)
<jenda> not bad
<Zerlinna> jenda: I love it :)
<jenda> :)
<jenda> It brings the library of Alexandria right to your desktop...
<Zerlinna> jenda: this one is not bad either: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Multi_Search?content=53728 ;)
<Zerlinna> jenda: luckily it can't burn :-D
<jenda> interesting :)
<jenda> unfortunately, i'm a gnome person ;)
<Zerlinna> jenda: I feared that might be the case :)
<jenda> hehe
* jenda prods beuno 
<beuno> jenda, mornin
<jenda> mornin :)
<jenda> How's you this fine day?
<jenda> And how's the DIY coding going? ;)
* jenda runs
* beuno tries to open his eyes wide enough to read all that text
<beuno> this fine day is great, I can't make out the rest   :p
<jenda> hehehe
<jenda> of course ;)
<beuno> actually, Corey has threatend with a "sprint" next weekend if I don't get this done by then
<beuno> jenda: did you see my other email to ryan?
<jenda> yep
<jenda> hehe
* jenda bribes Corey to do this more often
<jenda> Good email, btw, just didn't have anything to respond ;)
<jenda> I hope you get a positive answer.
<beuno> I can't go any further then that
<beuno> I went ahead and coded it
<beuno> so if it doesn't go through, I don't think I'll actively persue is any more
<jenda> Yes,  that sounds sensible...
<boredandblogging> beuno, I tried cleaning up the ITN section and proposed some links for the blogosphere, it really is not easy finding decent links for that.
<beuno> boredandblogging: great, I'll check it out in a bit
<beuno> jenda: I might setup some kind of web service for other to integrate it into there blogs/forums
<beuno> but after I get DIY up  ;)
<jenda> that sounds good ;)
<beuno> and I'll take ryan out of my christmas card list!
<jenda> hehe
<kbrooks> wow
<kbrooks> i actually promoted ubuntu to a person
<elcasey> good work
<tsmithe> yay!
<kbrooks> i wont say the name, but i gave her the ubuntu cd and uh
<kbrooks> said that she could try it out
<tsmithe> uh?
<elcasey> now you'r egetting married?
<elcasey> oh
<tsmithe> hehe
<elcasey> :P
<kbrooks> and warned her not to install it unless it works
<kbrooks> <elcasey> now you'r egetting married? # i would say her name if i was married, but nooo im 16
* tsmithe is 15 so hah! :P
<kbrooks> anyway, i have good news other than that.
<elcasey> lol
* elcasey feels old
<kbrooks> lets see, how do i start
<kbrooks> umm
<elcasey> you can get married when you're 16, can't you?
<kbrooks>  i wasnt implying that
<kbrooks> rather, i DON'T WANT TO get married atm
<tsmithe> elcasey, so i thought
<kbrooks> i haven't found a gf. all my friends are decked out 
<elcasey> decked out?
* tsmithe isn't familiar with "decked out"
<elcasey> thanks, smitty :)
<kbrooks> elcasey, read in context
<elcasey> i'm not down with the...whatever
<elcasey> i just don't know what the hell you're talking about :P
<kbrooks> elcasey, well, it's a metaphor in this case. it means "already taken"
<tsmithe> ah
<kbrooks> on the deck, and refusing to leave
<tsmithe> but i don't get the metaphor 
<tsmithe> mmhmm
<tsmithe> :)
<adamant1988> elcasey: don't mock marriage newb :P
<elcasey> why not?
<kbrooks> tsmithe, i haven't found a gf because my friends have a sweetheart!!!
<kbrooks> tsmithe, that is what i mean.
<elcasey> and wtf are you calling newb, i'm almost a decade older than you! lol
* tsmithe gets it
<tsmithe> :D
<kbrooks> s/a//; s/sweetheart/sweethearts/
<adamant1988> elcasey: I'm so totally 1337 at life, and you fail at it
* kbrooks shuts up
<elcasey> hahaha
<adamant1988> Plus, you can't mock marriage and have me let you get away with it.. I'm engaged :P
<kbrooks> I should write a review of Ubuntu.
<elcasey> not my fault
<kbrooks> and uh I did some quick router work. I must applaud the work D-Link is doing to their (wireless) routers
<kbrooks> i have one of these as a gift for my 16th bday, which was today.
<kbrooks> and I set it up, and everythying works
<elcasey> kbrooks: you gotta get a WRT54GL
<kbrooks> it's easy provided you know the plugging in and setup part, and that is pretty much it
<elcasey> happy birthday
<elcasey> my 27th was two weeks ago today
<kbrooks> Cool.
<elcasey> I got...cash :P
<kbrooks> I think I'll put Ubuntu on the kitchen counters, and leave all but one CD for me 
<elcasey> I love free CDs
<elcasey> I've given several to instructors at school already...they especially dig the "I don't need $70 PartitionMagic anymore" part ;)
<kbrooks> what do I do to my old 5.10 cd?
<kbrooks> throw it out?
<kbrooks> any ideas?
<elcasey> eat it
<kbrooks> very funny elcasey 
<elcasey> i'm a laugh riot
<kbrooks> ok, i think i'll throw it out.
<elcasey> just save it
<elcasey> for archival purposes
<kbrooks> why might i need it?
<tsmithe> elcasey, that's not true
<elcasey> just to have
<elcasey> what isn't?
<tsmithe> that
* tsmithe points
* elcasey goes into the corner and lays down
<kbrooks> tsmithe, clarify "that". elcasey obviously doesnt ge t you
<tsmithe> well, he should
* elcasey isn't in the mood today
<tsmithe> :'(
<kbrooks> tsmithe, maybe i got you: the "$70 pmagic" part?
<tsmithe> *huggles elcasey*
<tsmithe> nope
<tsmithe> <elcasey> i'm a laugh riot
<elcasey> :D
<kbrooks> lol
<elcasey> thanks, smitty...you're a real pal ;)
<tsmithe> :)
<tsmithe> i know :)
<kbrooks> okay, i put ubuntu in a drawer - the house drawer \
<kbrooks> we'll see about who picks it up, and I'll get more CDs resent to me if necessary for more "promotion"
<elcasey> your house only has 1 drawer?
<elcasey> I just ordered another 10
<kbrooks> no
<jenda> Hello Mr. Brooks ;)
<kbrooks> i have a CD rack, with various CDs. (homemade CD rack). right now, i only have the (K)Ubuntu (6.06, 5.10 - ubuntu only) cds in the CD rack
<kbrooks> the other 5 (?) cds are in the kitchen drawer waiting for someone to pick them up.
<kbrooks> on this computer desk, i have 4 drawers, filled with stuff
<kbrooks> jenda, hi
<kbrooks> ping
<kbrooks> ping
<kbrooks> ping
<kbrooks> test
<kbrooks> am i online/
<kbrooks> ?*
<kbrooks> i'll brb, i need to unplug lappy
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> you are online
<jenda> no, you aren't ;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-25
<Ukubuntu> Hello all I have a marketing idea but I am not sure if it has been pursued before. Distributing through a popular weekend newspaper.
<adamant1988> Ukubuntu: You mean like a newspaper ad?
<Ukubuntu> No not at all. The sunday newspapers add a cd every week for a film or software for ancestry.com.  Why not send out a CD of Ubuntu?
<Ukubuntu> This way we gain the awarenes of ordinary people, those who don't buy PC magazines but cannot afford the leap to Vista, only want a system that is secure and does not fall over etc
<Ukubuntu> The Live CD is not only a great intro, it is a rescue CD too, and the open software project too is still there for windows users
<Ukubuntu> It would be best to be the i386 LiveCD in my mind, as this will appeal to the most users.
<Ukubuntu> For Instance, take the UK, The Sunday Times is probably the paper where the readership has a reasonable intellect. If you sent out a CD, a month after launch of 7.04, just in case of major bloopers, then you would really stand to increase the number of new users and work on bug #1
<adamant1988> Ukubuntu: I like that idea
<adamant1988> They don't send them here, but that's something your LoCo team might be able to arrange
<Ukubuntu> OK I will chat to the uk team. I think though it could be a global initiative, as we could produce lots of articles to encourage newspapers to make the promotion for free. I feel it could seel newspapers with Vista as it is
<Ukubuntu> Though I heard MS is more concerned about Goole than Linux! what a twist!
<Ukubuntu> Google
<lotusleaf> who cares about MS
<lotusleaf> FOSS is the future
<lotusleaf> unless you're talking about MS the disease
<Ukubuntu> I care enough not to alienate it's users before they understand the benefit of Linux
<lotusleaf> :P
<lotusleaf> No one said anything about the users, which is why my site has links to aid those users
<Ukubuntu> :)
<lotusleaf> regarding a magazine distributing an ubuntu cd, wouldn't it just be a matter of contacting said magazine and inquiring?
<Ukubuntu> sorry, shot myself in the foot :$
<adamant1988> Ukubuntu: Our papers here don't distribute CDs like that
<adamant1988> unfortunately
<Ukubuntu> I have already started ;)
<lotusleaf> cool
<lotusleaf> be sure to subscribe to the marketing mailing list
<Ukubuntu> I tried the sunday telegraph and if no response plan to go onto the Times
<Ukubuntu> Want to read what I wrote?
<Ukubuntu> whats the pastebin link?
<lotusleaf>  /msg ubotu !pastebin
<Ukubuntu> thks
<lotusleaf> np
<Ukubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11925/
<Ukubuntu> Thats an email I sent them. I hope it reads OK, comments welcome
<Ukubuntu> you may need to wordwrap :)
<Ukubuntu> anyway, got to go, but I will join the mailing list and if you want to mail me a comment, you can to ukubuntu@just-contact.me.uk
<elcasey> I had a guy give an interesting reason for not using Linux or OSS on Thursday
<elcasey> he said he "just didn't trust software from the internet...I want a brand name."
<tonyyarusso> errr, "Ubuntu", and get it via ShipIT
<elcasey> I'm not 100% sure how you make it plain to people that Linux/OSS firms are often for-profit companies and *are* profitable...but I think his comment went beyond the "hobbyist OS" complaint that seems standard
<elcasey> i.e. he wanted to use Microsoft's network monitoring software, even though he admitted it was garbage
<elcasey> but he didn't "trust" an OSS solution
<adamant1988> elcasey: IMO the Ubuntu.com site now goes a long way towards doing that
<adamant1988> However, since people aren't being actively ripped off by Canonical they don't recognize that it's even able to make money
<elcasey> but i don't think people like that go out surfing for linux sites, you know?
<adamant1988> elcasey: the point is you can direct them to it, the site is well done and professional
<elcasey> the instructor is very pro-OSS, so I think we'll wear this guy down by the end of the semester ;)
<tonyyarusso> elcasey: They do after they try to use their iPod on Vista
<jenda> adamant1988: hahah, well put :)
<elcasey> hehehe
<elcasey> iTunes *still* doesn't work in Vista? Wow...
<adamant1988> However, I think Canonical does need a way to take advantage of all the home users
<adamant1988> I started a thread on the forums about a different kind of support model I want to suggest, but the forum interest was kind of low and the thread is on page 2
<adamant1988> I think part of the challenge of marketing any linux distribution is you need to alter how people think
<elcasey> good point
<elcasey> and I'm still not convinced that Linux is ready for the average computard's desktop
<adamant1988> I am, feisty is absolutely care free.
<adamant1988> I only touch the CLI when I want too, this is Linux made easy
<elcasey> i haven't used feisty yet
<tonyyarusso> elcasey: keep in mind that all of the hard parts about Linux are equal or worse in non-OEM Windows
<elcasey> how is retail Windows any different than an OEM version?
<adamant1988> I think one thing Ubuntu really needs to do is start actively involving itself with OEMs.
<elcasey> for *me*, I get frustrated now in Windows because CMD is a useless shell.
<adamant1988> elcasey: retail windows has been set up to work on that hardware
<tonyyarusso> elcasey: OEMs install all of the drivers and 3rd party apps
<elcasey> but *everything* has a Windows driver
<adamant1988> You try installing just vanilla windows on a system and see what you get.
<tonyyarusso> Starting from scratch is a _serious_ PITA
<elcasey> I've installed vanilla Windows on basically every computer I've had since 1992
<elcasey> which is the last time I bought a machine built by anyone but me
<adamant1988> I hated it, I had to put windows back on my lappy and in it's vanilla stage it was awful
<elcasey> tonyyarusso: but yeah, if I didn't have my wifi drivers on cd, forget it
<elcasey> but linux is the same...edgy doesn't support my wifi card out of the box (feisty does!)
<tonyyarusso> elcasey: Yeah, pretty much.  
* tonyyarusso 's wifi worked in Hoary - take that
* elcasey takes it
<adamant1988> Anyway, I think if we're marketing Ubuntu we need to try to alter the way people consider it
<elcasey> my laptop works fine, it's an ipw2200
<elcasey> but alas, they don't make PCI Centrino cards
<adamant1988> Mine is BCM4318 :(
<tonyyarusso> Mine's Intel PRO/Wireless 2915 a/b/g - works with ipw220
<tonyyarusso> 0
<adamant1988> Guys, perhaps we could take advantage of Youtube and other video sites to advertise Ubuntu?
<elcasey> there's loads of stuff on there currently...but you have to look for it
<adamant1988> There just has to be a way to get more exposure
<adamant1988> I wish we could create some kind of an actual incentives program
<elcasey> paid advertising is going to be a necessity
<elcasey> but certainly not an easy one, and what markets and who and how?
<adamant1988> Eh, word of mouth is typically just more effective in my experience
<adamant1988> Paid adverts just kick-start the word of mouth
<adamant1988> 1000 people see your ad, 900 of them will ignore it, the other 100 will get a little interested and tell people about the ad (as long as it's done properly)
<elcasey> those ads still have to be placed
<adamant1988> Oh they do, but that's not a concern at this moment, I don't figure.
<adamant1988> I think Ubuntu needs to be actively targeting small business
<elcasey> i wouldn't think so for this team, anyway...that's Canonical's issue
<elcasey> agreed 
<elcasey> for work desktops, I think Linux is a smashing success
<adamant1988> We're the marketing team, that's what we are supposed to think about
<elcasey> just use the apps for work, play a little Gnometris if you want, but *don't jack around with it*
<adamant1988> The home user likes to fiddle
<elcasey> and break it, and cry, because they'll never be able to run 400 commands in the terminal xD
<adamant1988> the point is that small businesses are more than 80% of the business in the United States.
<elcasey> whoa, i almost got all capitalist for a second
<adamant1988> So they're the big market to try to go after. 
<elcasey> i almost said, "But how to profit from Linux penetration?" o_0
<adamant1988> lol
<elcasey> it's because i haven't taken my drugs today, i'll bet :P
<adamant1988> jenda: ping
<elcasey> but yeah, i really do think Ubuntu is both ready and advantageous for/to small business desktops.
<jenda> adamant1988: no way.
<jenda> I'm asleep.
<adamant1988> jenda: Sorry, I'll ask later then
<jenda> :)
<elcasey> a good groupware server is going to be imperative soon
<jenda> is it quick?
<elcasey> but for now, that has to be Exchange
<adamant1988> jenda: Well, how would you feel about starting some competitive articles and gearing more of our efforts towards the small businesses?
<jenda> Feel free to.
<jenda> I'm not gonna do it, though ;)
<adamant1988> Ok, so you'll let me go on a tangent on the mailing list?
<elcasey> competitive articles?
<adamant1988> elcasey: Well, Ubuntu has a lot going for it, but when a business is looking at their OS of choice I think the first thing on their mind would be "Which do I pick" and "Why should I pick this one"
<jenda> elcasey: "a" and "an" 
<jenda> competitive articles ;)
<elcasey> LOL
<elcasey> took me a second
<jenda> adamant1988: feel free to expound all your ideas on the mailing list.
<adamant1988> Some articles/information detailing why Ubuntu is a solid choice over other offerings would be needed.
<elcasey> unfortunately I think right now, small business just thinks, "Do I buy Vista or XP?"
<jenda> adamant1988: keep in mind the 'reinvent the wheel' syndrome, though.
<elcasey> We have to figure out how to change that.
<adamant1988> jenda: I'll make sure to keep that in mind
<elcasey> is there like a "checklist" flyer in existence?
<elcasey> Ticking off the major areas why Ubuntu rocks your face off?
<jenda> adamant1988: ie. chances are you aren't the first who thought of it, so it might pay off to have a look at similar ideas around and what came of them.
<adamant1988> elcasey: I think some case studies with some exposure in the kinds of literature small businesses read is a good place to start.
<adamant1988> I can probably get a bunch of businesses here locally to make that switch
<adamant1988> Anything they can do to cut costs would make them happy
<lotusleaf> most businesses I've approached favor the savings they receive from switching to ubuntu and not having to pay for licenses
<adamant1988> lotusleaf: indeed
<lotusleaf> once you tell them they can receive support from Canonical, it's all roses
<elcasey> good point
<elcasey> but that gets farmed out, no?
<adamant1988> I think the first thing we should do is start actively going to these businesses and collecting information from them
<adamant1988> elcasey: Canonical does it's own support contracts as well
<lotusleaf> developing a flyer aimed at businesses with this information in a slick looking way would be cool IMO
<lotusleaf> perhaps it already exists
<adamant1988> I'm kind of interested in ways we can get to them though
<adamant1988> What are businesses watching, reading, etc.
<adamant1988> Once we know where we can get some exposure at no cost, we can go from there..
<lotusleaf> sending out an emissary to various businesses at the grassroots level armed with flyers and information would be cool
<adamant1988> lotusleaf: Perhaps we could talk to the Loco teams about this
<lotusleaf> is there a single piece of marketing material available (DIY like stuff) aimed at businesses?
<adamant1988> The loco teams are a bit more mobile than we would be able to be
<lotusleaf> adamant1988, excellent point
<adamant1988> Probably best to actively work with them on this
<adamant1988> Do we have a launchpad where we can make specs for this stuff?
<adamant1988> It would be a lot easier to coordinate our efforts with a freaking launchpad :(
<lotusleaf> jenda's the sage to ask
<adamant1988> he's asleep
<lotusleaf> :/
<tonyyarusso> http://www.cbc.ca/technology/
<tonyyarusso> Look down
<adamant1988> the Article about Ubuntu?
<adamant1988> I read that
<tonyyarusso> yeah - mainstream media, we have arrived!
<tonyyarusso> :)
<adamant1988> Ugh, stuff like this makes me sad that I want to use Fedora lol
<lotusleaf> I'd never go back to rpm
<adamant1988> lotusleaf: that bad?
<adamant1988> I haven't used it, ever.
<lotusleaf> adamant1988, you're in #ubuntuforums or #ubuntu-offtopic?
<lotusleaf> i'll take my response there ;)
<adamant1988> lotusleaf: you can PM me
<boredandblogging> hello
<dotwaffle> hi
<boredandblogging> anything need to be done on the UWN?
<dotwaffle> i haven't worked on it since about january, don't know who's managing it these days.
<dotwaffle> Think it's beuno.
<dotwaffle> Think it's pretty much done though.
<dotwaffle> Due for release Sunday.
<boredandblogging> yeah, its him...
<boredandblogging> there are some links that need to be verified and summarized, not sure anyone has gotten around to looking at them yet
<dotwaffle> wrong man to talk to, sorry ;)
<dotwaffle> most others are asleep, i guess. it's what, 0415 UTC?
<boredandblogging> true
<boredandblogging> they were up later last night ;-)
<boredandblogging> errr, early this morning
<dotwaffle> last message I have is 0244Z, so I'm guessing they're dead by now ;)
<dotwaffle> 0144Z even, damn you UTC!
<Burgundavia> beuno
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: still around?
<boredandblogging> yeah, whats up?
<Burgundavia> you were asking for stuff to do?
<boredandblogging> yeah
<boredandblogging> got something for me?
<Burgundavia> the in the blogosphere section needs writing up
<Burgundavia> basically, a 1 or 2 sentence blurb on each of the blogs you think are interesting
<boredandblogging> yeah, I wasn't sure which were good enough to really be there
<boredandblogging> thats why I hadn't summarized them yet
<Burgundavia> all but the first one look good
<boredandblogging> ok, I'll take care of it
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<Burgundavia> ping when you are done
<boredandblogging> will do
<poningru> quick question when is the meeting again?
<Burgundavia> 1st
<poningru> cool thanks
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, summarized blogosphere and I added one link at the end.
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: sounds good
<Burgundavia> I think we are looking good
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: can you give a general run through for grammer, spelling and general proofreading?
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, sure
<Admiral_Chicago> someone want to add the information about beryl / compiz merging
<Admiral_Chicago> to UWN that is
<Burgundavia> Admiral_Chicago: not relevant to ubntu
<Admiral_Chicago> Burgundavia: i think it fits under the realm of general linux happenings"
<Admiral_Chicago> i read somewhere that UWN is mostly ubuntu, but that some other stuff could be included
<boredandblogging> does it matter if some things are british english?
<Burgundavia> Admiral_Chicago: not really, it would get too big
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: it all shoudl be in british/internal english
<boredandblogging> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> i seem to remember reading a page that said something like that....hmm maybe i'm mistaken
<poningru> anything I can do?
<Burgundavia> yes, 6.10 and 6.06 updates
<Burgundavia> and bug stats
<boredandblogging> there is an xxx after longstanding bug report fix, not sure what thats about
<Burgundavia> that means more needs to be written
<boredandblogging> did a read and made some minor changes
<boredandblogging> ahh, ok
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: still editing?
<Burgundavia> poningru: need help with getting that information?
<boredandblogging> no
<Burgundavia> would you mind getting the 6.10 and 6.06 information?
<boredandblogging> me?
<Burgundavia> sure
<Burgundavia> do you know how to get it
<boredandblogging> i can do it if someone points me where to look
<Burgundavia> ?
<Burgundavia> I can do it for now
<Burgundavia> do you want to do the bugs stuff?
<boredandblogging> same thing, where do I need to look? :-)
<Burgundavia> the bugs are easier
<boredandblogging> i imagine its somewhere on launchpad
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> look at last weeks numbers in teh UWN
<Burgundavia> and then look at this weeks
<boredandblogging> ok
<Burgundavia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<boredandblogging> fyi, the security update links are broken in Issue32 because of the new ubuntu site
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> and the whole site is down right now
<boredandblogging> ahh
<Burgundavia> we only need the bug stats now
<Burgundavia> and then we can pass to beuno for the last bits when he gets up
<boredandblogging> done with stats
<Burgundavia> rocking
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: what is your real name>
<boredandblogging> Nick
<boredandblogging> you are Corey, right?
<Burgundavia> yep
<boredandblogging> cool
<Burgundavia> usually we use real names on the UWN
<boredandblogging> i'll change it
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, ok, added my name, let me know if there is anything else I can do, I'll be around for awhile
<Burgundavia> I think we are good
<boredandblogging> sweet
<Burgundavia> oh wait, meetings and events
<Burgundavia> we need to add the upcoming ones
<boredandblogging> ok
<boredandblogging> i can just grab these from the fridge right? up to next saturday?
<Burgundavia> yep
<boredandblogging> ok
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, how many weeks of events do we add?
<Burgundavia> one
<boredandblogging> ok, 32 had a couple weeks of meetings
<Burgundavia> no need for that
<boredandblogging> done
<Burgundavia> beuno: all yours!
<tsmithe> <tsmithe> who is in charge of planet ubuntu?
<tsmithe> <tsmithe> are they aware of http://ubuntu-linux.withishow.com/ ?
<tsmithe> <tsmithe> i don't feel comfortable with them taking the feed and spitting it out with adverts, and generating revenue on that
<tsmithe> <tsmithe> i didn't realise that by consenting to being aggregated by planet ubuntu, my work would be exploited elsewhere
<Admiral_Chicago> tsmithe: Canonical is in charge of it afaik
<tsmithe> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure who to contact, that frustrates me as well
<tsmithe> i'm on it
<Admiral_Chicago> tsmithe: let me know what happens
<tsmithe> sure
<juliux> tsmithe, try it with the general admin list
<tsmithe> general admin list?
<tsmithe> could we continue the discussion in -devel, please?
<juliux> tsmithe, sure
<beuno> tsmithe: I'm not sure you can prevent others from reproducins your feeds with RSS and all
<tsmithe> i can try my best :)
<tsmithe> i did *not* give them permission to distribute *my* copyrighted works
<tsmithe> i am very pro open-source, but i still am entitled to *my* thoughts
<beuno> ah, yes, maybe you can in a legal sense, just not in a "tecnical" sense   :p
<tsmithe> :)
<elcasey> you should be using the GFDL anyway
<PriceChild> beuno, The only reason for that site is to get hits onto adsense ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> yep
<PriceChild> I don't mind people aggregating me at all...
<PriceChild> but this is just wrong :)
<beuno> PriceChild: yeap, it's clear
<beuno> maybe a nice C&D email?
<tsmithe> that's what i'm in the middle of writing
<Admiral_Chicago> tsmithe: will you CC me, freddymartinez9@ubuntu.com
<beuno> and argentina@gmail
<tsmithe> sure
<tsmithe> i'll just post it on my blog
<beuno> aaah
<beuno> much better
<jenda> tsmithe: a bit of free spirit, dude...
<beuno> it'll go straight into there site
<jenda> tsmithe: you should GPL your stuff :)
<tsmithe> i don't want them making revenue, when i'm not :)
<tsmithe> jenda, i GPL my code, but not my blog posts :)
<jenda> jealous bastard ;)
<PriceChild> lol
<elcasey> aye
<tsmithe> they are *only* representative of me
<elcasey> you should GFDL your blog posts, as I said
<jenda> tsmithe: and does that make sense?
<tsmithe> yes
<tsmithe> !ohmy | jenda 
<elcasey> i'm switching my site to GFDL from CC...but I don't run ads, either.
<tsmithe> ok that post should be up shortly
<Admiral_Chicago> good
<beuno> who's up to helping me proof read UWN and get it out?  :D
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: ping....i iwll
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago, great, thanks
* tsmithe goes to get food
<beuno> I just went through it polishing a but
<beuno> bit
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: we need to add the "in this issue part"
<beuno> I'm not entirely happy of the "quality" of some pieces this week, but I didn't dedicate too much time to it, so I guess I can't complain
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: yeap, want to write that, or do you want me to?
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: thats all you, i need to email Marketing team about an error i found
<beuno> great, on it
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not sure how to fix it either
<beuno> I see we don't have a team or spec of the week
<beuno> any ideas?
<beuno> jenda: you might have an idea
* beuno picks jenda's brain
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> team of the week...
<jenda> spec of the week...
<jenda> hmm...
* jenda tries to think of a good team he isn't a member of...
<jenda> ah, there are no teams I'm not a member of...
* jenda rus
<jenda> *runs even
<beuno> hahaha
<jenda> How's about the ubuntu-website team? is that even a team? :)
<beuno> even better, you've got "inside news"
<beuno> hmmm, I don't know...  are they part od the community or "canonical"?
<jenda> something in between, i'd say.
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: desktop effects team?
<jenda> Admiral_Chicago++
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: bingo!
<beuno> :D
<Admiral_Chicago> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop-effects
<boredandblogging> beuno, how goes issue 33?
<beuno> boredandblogging: pretty good, finishing the last bits
<beuno> great job on it, btw
<boredandblogging> beuno, glad I could help.
<Admiral_Chicago> btw, i found some errors, i'll fix them if you're not editin beuno 
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: go for it, I'm writing about the desktop-effects
<Admiral_Chicago> removing interwiki linking.
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: all links are okay now
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: great, thanks
<beuno> I'm writing up the article on the team
<beuno> then I'll sum up UWN
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, i'll do a 'in this weeks issue'
<beuno> then, unless someone can think of a reason not too, UWN #33 is out!
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: great, go for it
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: one more thing needs fixing...by meeting and events, that hug day needs attention
<beuno> aaah, right
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: whats the progress
<beuno> added the tema of the week
<jenda> wha
<jenda> how did jenda` get in here :)
<jenda> oh...
<jenda> right... :)
<jenda> I turned on my server...
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: "in this issue" and finxing the hag day is left
<Admiral_Chicago> i did "in this issues iirc
<beuno> oh, yes
<beuno> the intro is mising, sorry
<beuno> I'm on it
<Admiral_Chicago> made one fix, i gotta run though
<Admiral_Chicago> good work
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: you too, as always, great work!
<beuno> Burgundavia: around?
<Burgundavia> yep
<beuno> ready to release?
<beuno> just need to add the summary on top, and one last look
<Burgundavia> let me take a look
<Burgundavia> one heading at the wrong level, but otherwise looks good
<beuno> which one?
<Burgundavia> the soc one
<beuno> right
<Burgundavia> got it
<beuno> it sewms a bit sloppy this week, but still looks good
<Burgundavia> you are right on that mark`
<Burgundavia> meh
<beuno> ok, unless you don't oppose, I'm releasing
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<tsmithe> nixternal, ping
<beuno> Burgundavia: sent to the mailing list
<beuno> all wikis updated
<beuno> get it in the fridge and past the filter and we're offically working on #34
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<Burgundavia> nixternal: you alive?
<beuno> jenda: what should we do about the forums?   post or hold off for now?
<nixternal> yo yo, soldering on some new caps to my mobo
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal: you get that from one of our guys?
<nixternal> nope, got it from an old mobo I had lying around
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see
<Admiral_Chicago> man I still can't post on your blog nixternal 
<beuno> Burgundavia: I'm going to work on DIY, sent the email to the translators list, so the rest is on your side  :D
<Burgundavia> have you sent to -news?
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> it's in moderation queue
<Burgundavia> done
<beuno> great, just need to see it in the fridge, and I won't bother you anymore
<Burgundavia> fridge is in the moderation queue
<beuno> aight, I'm off to DIY then, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o beuno]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:beuno] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | Beuno is doing UWN | UWN #33 is out, UWN #34 is in progress to be released Sunday April 1st
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o beuno]  by beuno
<jenda> beuno: 33 is out?
<jenda> I'll post it.
<beuno> jenda: yeap, thanks!
<jenda> even though I'm in the middle of reinstalling my OS ;)
<beuno> double thanks then  :D
<beuno> Burgundavia, jenda, I'm thinking on posting UWNs release to the planet, what do you think?
<beuno> the planet gets a lot of expouse
<beuno> exposure
<Burgundavia> that they are releasd, absolutely
<Burgundavia> the actual content shoudl stay on the wiiki
<beuno> no the UWN itself, just a "UWN #33 is out"
<Burgundavia> and geez, I cannot type :)
<beuno> good, same page
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> Not sure if planet is the right place, ...
<jenda> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=390529
<Burgundavia> we need to blog, asking for more people anyway
<jenda> that, yes :)
<beuno> yes, I'm adding a "help us out" bit
<beuno> ok, need to shower, walk the dog, eat something and finish the UWN code
<beuno> probably in that order
<beuno> Burgundavia: I haven't seen the UWN mail go through to ubuntu-news
<beuno> is there a delay?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-03-17
<santri_> arie
 * jenda looks for juliux
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-03-19
<RichW> I thought of an idea... A ubuntu video advertisement.. maybe distributed on internet and any other feasible media
<m-c> RichW: I saw that idea posted on a message forum this week.  They had the script written out and everything.  Looked real good - although I am not convinced people would be swayed by all the 'facts' they present.
<m-c> Do you do video editing?  Are you capable of creating such a video, or are you just thinking out loud?
<RichW> Pretty much thinking out loud :)
<m-c> Well - good idea, at least.
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-03-21
<cody-somerville> The wiki page currently says that there is a meeting scheduled for Sunday March 26th
<Flannel> cody-somerville: 2006?
<cody-somerville> IT doesn't specify the year
<Flannel> There was a Sunday, March 26 in 2006.  Next one's not until 2017.  I imagine its a typo though.
<cody-somerville> Yes, thats what I imagined as well...
 * cody-somerville goes hunting for that e-mail
<cody-somerville> Fixed
<cody-somerville> Is there an offline editor for MoinMoin?
<elkbuntu> yes, apt-cache search moin should show it
<cody-somerville> Thanks :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-03-23
<boredandblogging> please digg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_83
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-03-16
<GEEKMASTER> Hi, anyone here know how to post materials at http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-03-17
<quesh> hi, katkin, will you attend Solutions Linux fair ?
<katkin> quesh: it is possible I will be there for the set up day, but that is 50/50 at the moment, because I am super busy
<quesh> katkin, ok
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-03-19
<ausimage> I have a question regarding use of logos from the various main distributions...
<ausimage> I have created a pamphlet... http://www.ausimage.us/pamp1.pdf
<ausimage> I thought since you deal with the logos in your marketing you would know the most about where I stand with using them in the pamphlet...
<ausimage> oh well give me ping if you can help me out TIA
<elky> ausimage, i think you're supposed to talk to trademarks@ubuntu.com
<berduchwal> Hi people 
<berduchwal> please take a look at http://www.berduchwal.pl/Ja/ubuntu_cufflinks.html and let me know what you think
<juliux> hi beuno 
<beuno> juliux, hey
<Icebuntu> hey hi 
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-03-21
<smeg0l> God morgen
<Tumie> for jaunty, loco's get around 230 cd's of the different versions, is it possible to get more ?
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-03-22
<ApOgEE--> hi all..
<ApOgEE--> i need help about ubuntu trademark. anybody from canonical?
<boredandblogging> ApOgEE--: might want to try http://www.ubuntu.com/contact/trademark
<johnc4510> The New edition of the UWN #134 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue134
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-03-23
<peppe> hello everyone! I've a semi-OT question: does anyone know a mail address or a contact of Canonical marketing office? http://www.canonical.com/aboutus/contactus here there's everything except the marketing
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-03-24
<switchgirl> hi please can i have a solution to this problem: (the council) spent over a million and a half on microsoft and ofter software, i need open software solutions to replace them
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-03-25
<boredandblogging> huayra: ping
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-03-22
<hakimsheriff> Hi all
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-03-23
 * Linden940 is away: going to go play with the dragon
<Bacta> Never thought I would say this
<Bacta> Gonna think about it for a second
<Bacta> Give me a second
<Bacta> You are all so patient 
<Bacta> Up my mind goes wandering 
 * Linden940 is back (gone 12:17:50)
<Tm_T> Linden940: how long you've been gone isn't that interesting information (;
<Linden940> my irc client puts that info there not me.
<Linden940> that was to you Tm_T 
<Tm_T> Linden940: I know, I'm sure you can adjust it to not announce your aways
<hakimsheriff> Hey Guys
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-03-26
<rockman> help spread ubuntu thinks im japanese or chinese 
<hakimsheriff> Hey people
#ubuntu-marketing 2014-03-22
<sytrus> what's up guys
<sytrus> first time here, but I'm a freelance copywriter wanting to get involved
<sytrus> anyone know of any pain points I can help out with?
